# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Проверка легальности использования прикладного решения 8.3.7

## alexandr_ll

*Утилита удаления проверки лицензионности файловых баз 8.3 + Delic Recovery*

По умолчанию запускается GUI, при желании переименовываем архив в .rar:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО - пароль на архив: 1



Все работает, я бы добавил к инструкции по использованию файла delic

1) запускаем cmd 
2) копируем файл delic в папку с платформой
3) в командной строке пишем: path "C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.9.1818\bin"
4) пишем delic C:\base\1Cv8.1CD (путь до файла 1сv8.1cd



Подробнее о проблеме: *Скрытый текст*

Итак, вышла финальная версия 8.3.7.
В списке изменений теперь добавлено:
*Реализована проверка легальности использования прикладного решения на уровне платформы «1С:Предприятие». Проверка выполняется для прикладных решений, развернутых в файловом варианте или на сервере в версии МИНИ. При использовании прикладного решения, использующего базовую лицензию, проверка легальности использования не выполняется. Проверка выполняется при обращении платформы через Интернет в Центр защиты обновлений.
Информация о результатах проверки отображается в диалоге О программе.
В интерфейсе конфигуратора включены дополнительные команды для работы данного механизма.*
Как это будет осуществляться практически? Какие будут последствия?
Может кто сталкивался?
Пока нашел только это:
http://www.forum.mista.ru/topic.php?id=758723

----------

1q2w3e+ (10.06.2020), 445711 (20.01.2017), abstractor (11.05.2017), afer_ist (09.12.2020), Alex021975 (09.09.2021), Andbrest (24.01.2019), andyzaic (08.04.2017), APOGEE (26.09.2018), asspid (01.08.2017), AstartA8 (30.04.2020), atol_zlat (21.02.2018), Bar_Duck13 (13.06.2017), bc4s (25.09.2018), BerezovskiyAnd (26.06.2018), bigboy2209 (04.08.2018), bobroff2000 (12.11.2017), BurSer (26.05.2017), casper_por (19.08.2017), chmaximreg (22.06.2018), Dariana (05.07.2017), Dimonkos (11.09.2017), Dozapsixoza (09.03.2017), Garfild1712 (12.07.2017), gododin (11.03.2017), harper14 (26.06.2017), iapiter (10.04.2018), IPAS (10.12.2018), kazan1982 (15.02.2017), kelly345 (25.12.2018), kladovoy (29.04.2017), knyaz-oleg (07.03.2018), kog (26.06.2018), Kolgosp (01.08.2018), kolhoz (26.03.2019), kost2000 (27.04.2017), kosta_ks (07.05.2021), KrasAndr (07.03.2017), ktekenov (31.08.2018), mark2k (24.04.2017), mppkvant (06.08.2018), mrustik (30.12.2018), MWalker (14.10.2018), nanoBOT (11.12.2018), Natali-1505 (06.10.2018), nikolai54 (04.08.2017), Nkolp (30.03.2017), Outhall (14.01.2021), Puhshok (23.10.2018), Regina.06 (11.09.2017), sansanych69 (14.01.2021), sd-red (22.01.2018), seremaka (25.06.2017), sergsqr (19.08.2018), Severchukov (14.07.2017), Sher_Han (26.07.2018), skurri (05.07.2018), Stress (18.10.2017), TrinitronOTV (22.06.2018), TULIK (04.07.2017), vagreen (20.06.2017), vanes8013 (10.07.2018), Victor4a (28.08.2017), vishnat (01.06.2018), Vlad959595 (04.04.2017), vofka-vofka (04.08.2018), volga0113 (20.12.2017), witaw (29.09.2018), Zak11 (17.02.2019), _Demy_ (02.11.2017), АннаА (16.02.2017), валя1 (24.02.2020), ВанькаЖуков (09.08.2021), Виктория11 (16.10.2019), ЛарисаГЛ (05.11.2018), Маруся18 (23.01.2018), ЯрославРагнар (14.09.2018)

----------


## avm3110

> Какие будут последствия?


"Тебя посОдють - а ты не воруй... Бу-га-га-га" (с) герой Папанова в к/ф "Берегись автомобиля"

----------


## Семен2014

Ну ты знаешь, пока написано "проверка не проводилась". Я так понимаю надо ждать пока в конфигурациях типовых допишут эту самую проверку. И вот тогда уже начнутся санкции)

----------


## Nixe

> Как это будет осуществляться практически?





> Назначением настоящего механизма является своевременное информирование пользователя о фактическом использовании определенных версий или релизов конфигурации, правами на которые он не обладает, и связанных с этим потенциальных юридических рисках.
> 
> Ситуации, когда определенные версии конфигурации могут использоваться с нарушением установленного правообладателем порядка, как правило, сводятся к двум случаям:
> 
> 1. У пользователя нет лицензии на основную поставку конфигурации данного вида.
> 
> 2. Пользователь приобретал лицензию на основную поставку конфигурации данного вида, но в дальнейшем обновил конфигурацию с нарушением установленных правообладателем правил сопровождения (например, пользователь пытается использовать версии/релизы, вышедшие в свет после истечения периода обслуживания по договору ИТС). Информацию об условиях сопровождения можно получить на Портале 1С:ИТС (https://portal.1c.ru/app/update).
> 
> Проверка правомерности использования выполняется для прикладных решений, развернутых в файловом варианте или в клиент-серверном варианте с использованием сервера МИНИ (более подробная информация о сервере МИНИ доступна на сайте фирмы «1С» http://www.1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=17577). При использовании прикладного решения, использующего базовую лицензию, проверка правомерности использования не выполняется. При проверке используется информация о прикладном решении и данные учетной записи, созданной при регистрации прикладного решения и договора сопровождения на Портале 1С:ИТС (далее будет использовать термин клиент лицензирования). Если прикладное решения используется неправомерно, оно периодически формирует диалог, содержащий информацию о причинах неправомерности использования прикладного решения. Информация о результатах проверки также отображается в диалоге О программе.
> ...


:confused:

---------- Post added at 21:04 ---------- Previous post was at 21:02 ----------

Вот еще....




> 9.5.2. Устройство механизма
> 
> После завершения обновления конфигурации базы данных система «1С:Предприятие» выполняет запрос к Центру защиты обновлений (далее ЦЗО) с указанием информации о прикладном решении. Для персонификации запроса используются данные клиента лицензирования.
> 
> В случае успешного завершения обращения, ЦЗО возвращает состояние правомерности использования данного прикладного решения для указанного клиента лицензирования. Если ЦЗО не подтверждает правомерность использования прикладного решения, система «1С:Предприятие» начинает сообщать всем пользователям информационной базы о том, что прикладное решение используется неправомерно, при этом отображается информация, которая получена из ЦЗО.
> 
> Диалог О программе содержит информацию о том, как завершилось обращение к ЦЗО:
> 
> ? Проверка лицензионного использования не выполнялась. Это означает что к данному моменту система «1С:Предприятие» не связывалась с ЦЗО для проверки правомерности использования конфигурации.
> ...

----------

alexandr_ll (26.11.2015), andsidor (26.03.2017), Семен2014 (27.11.2015)

----------


## Nixe

> "Тебя посОдють - а ты не воруй... Бу-га-га-га" (с) герой Папанова в к/ф "Берегись автомобиля"


Вот, кстати.... хАрошее замечание.... ;)
Пример:
Есть один "золотой ключик", купленный официально... продукт "1С. Предприятие 3 в 1, на 5 пользователей". ИТС добросовестно проплачивалось и проплачивается....
Реальность такова, что общее количество пользователей не 5, а 3.... "золотой ключик" подразумевает нахождение пользователей в локальной сети, а пользователи, в реалях - "блуждающие" - свободное месторасположение и свободный график работы,_ с недавнего времени._
Фактически получаем: одного пользователя с одним "ключиком" и двух с патчами... ;)

=====
Могу предположить, на основании приведенных цитат с сайта 1С, что.... скорее всего.... легальность будет проверяться по наличию рег. номера, конфигурации, действующей подписке на ИТС и количеству одномоментно подключенных пользователей....

Как-то так....:confused:

=====
В общем-то.... могу предположить, что "откатиться" на старую платформу всегда можно.... :yes:

---------- Post added at 18:23 ---------- Previous post was at 18:15 ----------




> И вот тогда уже начнутся санкции)


Какие?
И к кому?
=====
Ко мне, как конечному пользователю?

----------


## avm3110

> что "откатиться" на старую платформу всегда можно....


Иллюзия.
Например бухия 3.0 уже давно требует релизов платформы "из последнего ряда" и ты фик откатишься с неё на 8.2 или 8.1





> Ко мне, как конечному пользователю?


Ясен пень что именно к тебе "как к конечному пользователю". Это примерно как купить квартиру с "мертвыми душами". Ты покупаешь легально, за свои кровные и тут возникают "подснежники" и ты теряешь всё.
Т.е. именно ты "как конечный пользователь" и несёшь в полной мере ответственность, что не юзаешь паленное и ворованное.

----------


## Nixe

> Иллюзия.
> Например бухия 3.0 уже давно требует релизов платформы "из последнего ряда" и ты фик откатишься с неё на 8.2 или 8.1


Стоп.... я говорю о том, что можно откатиться на последнюю платформу 8.3.6.... 




> Т.е. именно ты "как конечный пользователь" и несёшь в полной мере ответственность, что не юзаешь паленное и ворованное.


Я не спорю..... теоретически.... ;), но.... Законодательство РФ - это ТАКАЯ интересная штука.... 
На каждый вдох, всегда можно найти выдох ;)
Я ж не виновата, что некий сайт решил мне сделать некий подарок в виде релиза-платформы-патча.... 
:confused::blush:

----------


## Семен2014

> Я ж не виновата, что некий сайт решил мне сделать некий подарок в виде релиза-платформы-патча.... 
> :confused::blush:


как это не виновата? А кто ж его ставил? ночью хацкеры подключились и нахально обновили Вашу 1с)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> При загрузке информационной базы из файла *.dt, проверка правомерности использования прикладного решения не выполняется.


Этот пункт интересный. То есть после обновления достаточно выгрузить-загрузить информационную базу, и контроля нет?

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.24.135 требует уже 8.3.7.

----------


## avm3110

> Я ж не виновата, что некий сайт решил мне сделать некий подарок в виде релиза-платформы-патча....


Ага.. Ага... Как же.. Как же... Вон в Британии сейчас Буковский пытается отмазаться, что педофильские фотки "это не его". И это сам "кавалер получивший рыцарство из рук королевы".

Короче... "Незнание законов - не освобождает от.." И если ты пользуешься тем, что тебе "подсунул некий сайт", то это является только "усугубляющим фактором" (ну как алкоголь в твоей крови при ДТП)

---------- Post added at 11:34 ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 ----------




> То есть после обновления достаточно выгрузить-загрузить информационную базу, и контроля нет?


Нет. Это о том, что при "загрузки dt-шника с конфой на которую у тебя нет прав" - ничего не куда не квакнет :confused:. Но вот как только ты запустишь конфу в пользовательском режиме, то тут к тебе и поедут "мальчики по вызову" :dance:

----------

DKE (09.02.2017)

----------


## Nixe

> ночью хацкеры подключились и нахально обновили Вашу 1с)


А я утречком встала.... программка уже вся такая обновленная, оттестированно-исправленно-отлаженная и без глюков....
Эх! Чудес не бывает.... :(




> Но вот как только ты запустишь конфу в пользовательском режиме, то тут к тебе и поедут "мальчики по вызову"


Заманчиво.... однако....:blush:
А я.... я не буду к инету подключаться: скачала, поставила, загрузила... нажала на инете "выкл", поработала.... закрыла программку.... и нажала "вкл" на инете.
Гиморно, канешна.... но чем не вариант?

----------


## Аль Рахим

В файле hosts достаточно правильно прописать адрес Центра защиты обновлений. Кстати, а какой он?

----------


## amadeyss

update-api.1c.ru(185.12.155.69:443)

----------

sergsqr (19.08.2018)

----------


## katek79

> В файле hosts достаточно правильно прописать адрес Центра защиты обновлений. Кстати, а какой он?


Здравствуйте, где найти этот файл hosts? Подскажите совсем не продвинутому.....
Этот способ помог всем?

----------


## avm3110

> Здравствуйте, где найти этот файл hosts? Подскажите совсем не продвинутому.....
> Этот способ помог всем?


Типа в гугле забанен? :mad:
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts

----------


## katek79

:blush:

----------


## temrmal

Кто нибудь разобрался откуда ноги растут?
насколько понял платформа теперь сама делает запрос в центр лицензирования. Но ведь если я напишу свою конфу, никакие окна же не выскакивают. Значит где то в конфе можно закомментировать. УТ 11.2 - задолбало появление этих окон про проверку правомерности конфигурации. Уже весь модуль Лицензирование закомментировал. Все в пустую.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Кто нибудь разобрался откуда ноги растут?
> насколько понял платформа теперь сама делает запрос в центр лицензирования. Но ведь если я напишу свою конфу, никакие окна же не выскакивают. Значит где то в конфе можно закомментировать. УТ 11.2 - задолбало появление этих окон про проверку правомерности конфигурации. Уже весь модуль Лицензирование закомментировал. Все в пустую.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KQnS/uKmCBThac

----------

frodim (11.10.2016), stasvas (21.12.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## temrmal

Отлично))) правда 1С на файловой базе мне кажется дурным тоном)))) я про торговлю.
Но смысл понятен обработки. Но я хочу понять как платформа понимает какую конфигурацию надо проверять, а какую нет, к примеру самописная.....

----------


## AndyNP

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KQnS/uKmCBThac


страница не найдена(( можно в личку?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> страница не найдена(( можно в личку?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/75ez/u6aSobo6f

----------

ago66 (29.11.2016), ak_rais (06.12.2016), AndyNP (10.10.2016), Gandalf (11.10.2016), ivann99 (15.10.2016), ksks11 (29.11.2016), readyo (15.11.2016), SAYMEN (02.03.2017), TAndrik (18.10.2016), Tanyutka (01.11.2016), valleha (12.11.2016), АрсенД (14.10.2016), Опарыш (19.10.2016), Пончик (10.10.2016)

----------


## Пончик

Спасибо, полёт нормальный. Старая версия лекарства выдавала ошибку "формат файла ibparams.inf не совпадает с ожидаемым".

----------


## AndyNP

"полечить" UT83_11.3.1.115 не получается, выдается ошибка
<Error> Ошибка открытия файла базы (файл открыт другой программой?)
хотя управление торговлей не запущено. тоже самое и с версией 11.2.3.177
платформа 8.3.8.1964.

----------


## Gandalf

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/75ez/u6aSobo6f


Друже! Большое тебе человеческое спасибо!

----------


## vladimir_limon

а как запустить, дайте ликбез

----------


## AndyNP

> а как запустить, дайте ликбез


Запуск
delic <Полный путь к файлу 1Cv8.1CD>
а так все в файле readme.txt описано

----------


## AndyNP

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/75ez/u6aSobo6f





> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/75ez/u6aSobo6f


удалось полечить
Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.8.1964)
Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.44.140)
не удалось полечить
Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.8.1964)
Конфигурация: Управление торговлей, редакция 11.2 (11.2.3.177) 
Конфигурация: Управление торговлей, редакция 11 (11.3.1.115)
Режим: Файловый (без сжатия)
Приложение: Тонкий клиент
Локализация: Информационная база: русский (Россия), Сеанс: русский (Россия)
Вариант интерфейса: Версия 8.2

выдается ошибка
<Error> Ошибка открытия файла базы (файл открыт другой программой?)
хотя управление торговлей не запущено.
Куда "копать"?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> удалось полечить
> Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.8.1964)
> Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.44.140)
> не удалось полечить
> Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.8.1964)
> Конфигурация: Управление торговлей, редакция 11.2 (11.2.3.177) 
> Конфигурация: Управление торговлей, редакция 11 (11.3.1.115)
> Режим: Файловый (без сжатия)
> Приложение: Тонкий клиент
> ...


Попробуйте это:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LmNQ/mJ1vPDxAe
Проверено
для платформы 8.3.9.1818
Конфигурации 
БП 3.0.44.164
ЗУП 3.1.1.95
ERP 2.2.1.115

На УТ11 не проверял

----------

ago66 (29.11.2016), ak_rais (06.12.2016), ashro (13.12.2016), Egor5130 (19.11.2016), Hitcherius (25.11.2016), ksks11 (29.11.2016), readyo (15.11.2016), valleha (12.11.2016), АльбертИж (08.11.2016)

----------


## AndyNP

увы((
спасибо за беспокойство)

----------


## Опарыш

> страница не найдена(( можно в личку?


Я тоже только с 20-го раза скачал.

----------


## ElidanDV

*Утилита удаления проверки лицензионности файловых баз 8.3.7/8.3.8*

Инструкция внутри:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Для любителей работать с GUI (графический интерфейс к утилите):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Все работает, я бы добавил к инструкции по использованию файла delic

1) запускаем cmd 
2) копируем файл delic в папку с платформой
3) в командной строке пишем: path "C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.9.1818\bin"
4) пишем delic C:\base\1Cv8.1CD (путь до файла 1сv8.1cd

----------


## multilate

У меня не работает для 8.3.9.1818. Пишет Неподдерживаемая версия базы 1С. Версия базы = 8.3.8.0

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У меня не работает для 8.3.9.1818. Пишет Неподдерживаемая версия базы 1С. Версия базы = 8.3.8.0


Что за конфигурация?

----------


## Hitcherius

зачем екзешник? почему сразу не выложили обработку? что там такого делает .exe файл в базе в .cd файле, можно исходный код?

----------


## OLEG_B

Попробуйте новую С графической оболочкой http://rusfolder.com/45429913 ну и плюс обработка http://rusfolder.com/45429770

----------

ago66 (29.11.2016), Agr1ck (13.12.2016), DKE (09.02.2017), pro9793 (30.11.2016)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> зачем екзешник? почему сразу не выложили обработку? что там такого делает .exe файл в базе в .cd файле, можно исходный код?


Все вопросы к разработчику, я дал только ссылку.

----------


## OLEG_B

> зачем екзешник? почему сразу не выложили обработку? что там такого делает .exe файл в базе в .cd файле, можно исходный код?


По крайней мере для скульных баз 
После применения утилиты ещё плюс проверить:
Для удаления информации о проверке лицензионности достаточно удалить по 2 последних GUID в файлах ibparams.inf, locale.inf и log.inf
Если в теме

----------


## Lizard2009

> Попробуйте новую С графической оболочкой http://rusfolder.com/45429913 ну и плюс обработка http://rusfolder.com/45429770


Неверная ссылка пишет, на оба варианта. Сбросьте мне в личку тогда, пожалуйста?

----------


## pro9793

Добры день, непомогает данная программа. А аналогов нет. Можно контакты разработчика?
Пишет - 

<Error> Неподдерживаемая версия базы 1С
	Версия базы = 8.3.8.0

База: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.44.200)
Версия: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.9.1850)
Кто-нибудь справился?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добры день, непомогает данная программа. А аналогов нет. Можно контакты разработчика?
> Пишет - 
> 
> <Error> Неподдерживаемая версия базы 1С
> 	Версия базы = 8.3.8.0
> 
> База: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.44.200)
> Версия: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.9.1850)
> Кто-нибудь справился?


Если так сильно нужна 8.3.9 - обновляете и лечите на 8.3.8, затем выгружаете и загружаете в 8.3.9. Но советую работать в 8.3.8, до появления лекарства на 8.3.9. Естественно, пока конфигурации не начнут требовать 8.3.9 для работы.

----------


## Online_Z

Новый релиз БП редакции 2.0 требует платформу 1С 8.3.8 
http://www.online-ufa.ru/content/new...atform-1c-8-3/
Теперь и 2.0 проверяет подписку ИТС, или пока никто не проверял?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Новый релиз БП редакции 2.0 требует платформу 1С 8.3.8 
> http://www.online-ufa.ru/content/new...atform-1c-8-3/
> Теперь и 2.0 проверяет подписку ИТС, или пока никто не проверял?


стоит на 8.3 платформе уже давно все базы ред. 2 и не было проблем

----------

ak_rais (06.12.2016)

----------


## Ukei

- Добавил в 1-е сообщение зеркала и ссылки на графический интерфейс утилиты.

----------


## ИльдарТ

Проблемы начиная с релиза 2.0.66.1 :(

----------


## Ukei

> Проблемы начиная с релиза 2.0.66.1 :(


 - Это неудивительно, он же под 8.3 заточек. Хотя и работает под 8.2, но многие опасаются что связка 8.2/2.0.66 приведет к багам в продакшене позднее.

----------


## Agr1ck

Платформа 8.3.9.1850, две базы БП 3.0.44.201, - лечение прошло успешно.
Спасибо за метод!

----------


## denveros

1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.9.1818)
Управление торговлей, редакция 11.2 (11.2.3.200)

<Error> Неподдерживаемая версия базы 1С
	Версия базы = 8.3.8.0

пробовал и через графическую оболочку, и через cmd, пробовал обработкой -  нифига

----------


## Ukei

> 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.9.1818)
> Управление торговлей, редакция 11.2 (11.2.3.200)
> 
> <Error> Неподдерживаемая версия базы 1С
> 	Версия базы = 8.3.8.0
> 
> пробовал и через графическую оболочку, и через cmd, пробовал обработкой -  нифига


 - Сконвертируйте базу в формат 8.2 (сможете работать под 8.3 без проблем), это фишки 8.3.9.

----------


## ИльдарТ

> - Сконвертируйте базу в формат 8.2 (сможете работать под 8.3 без проблем), это фишки 8.3.9.


Вероятно, лучше в 8.3.8

----------


## Ukei

> Вероятно, лучше в 8.3.8


 - Формат базы не равен версии платформы. Пока что их два - 8.2 и 8.3

----------


## ИльдарТ

> - Формат базы не равен версии платформы. Пока что их два - 8.2 и 8.3


На 8.2 не находятся доступные обновления. Например, взял конфигурацию 2.0.65.47. Под платформой 8.2.19.130 в списке доступных обновлений только 2.0.65.48, а под платформой 8.3.8.2167 список из четырех обновлений от 2.0.65.48 до 2.0.66.3

----------


## denveros

стоит старая 8.2.17.169, прописал в настройках (в окне запуска, по кнопке изменить) запустить под 8.2, пишет:

Ошибка при выполнении операции с информационной базой
Несовместимая версия файла базы данных.

Выгрузил dt под 8.3, создал новую,пустую под 8.2, пытаюсь загрузить: "неверный формат файла для для загрузки информационной базы"

погуглил... у некоторых работает при переходе с 8.3 на 8.2, у других также как у меня не запускается, у третьих работает , но коряво (ошибка формата потока).

----------


## denveros

естественно через конфигуратор все делал. ))

----------


## Ukei

> На 8.2 не находятся доступные обновления. Например, взял конфигурацию 2.0.65.47. Под платформой 8.2.19.130 в списке доступных обновлений только 2.0.65.48, а под платформой 8.3.8.2167 список из четырех обновлений от 2.0.65.48 до 2.0.66.3


 - Обновления не находятся, но ставятся в ручном режиме. Мы с Вами говорим о разных вещах. Я не предлагают переходить на ред. 2.0, я предлагаю перевести Вашу базу в *формат* 8.2. Почитайте в Инете о назначении утилиты cnvdbfl.exe

----------

denveros (20.12.2016)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> стоит старая 8.2.17.169, прописал в настройках (в окне запуска, по кнопке изменить) запустить под 8.2, пишет:
> 
> Ошибка при выполнении операции с информационной базой
> Несовместимая версия файла базы данных.
> 
> Выгрузил dt под 8.3, создал новую,пустую под 8.2, пытаюсь загрузить: "неверный формат файла для для загрузки информационной базы"
> 
> погуглил... у некоторых работает при переходе с 8.3 на 8.2, у других также как у меня не запускается, у третьих работает , но коряво (ошибка формата потока).


О боже.. Из мухи слона раздули :-) Просто обнови платформу и запусти базу через новую самую последнею 8.3 базу 8.2 и она уведет все обновы и ВЫ их установите в ручном режиме или авто, а если пишет ошибку формата потока эта ошибка вылезает тогда и только тогда, когда база была закрыта не корректно и решается легко и просто чисткой кэша 1с.

Сижу на ред 2.0 и запускаю её самой последней платформой 8.3 и всё ОК :-)

----------


## ИльдарТ

А я и не пишу, что нельзя что-то сделать. Просто на 8.2 теряются некоторые возможности.
Думаю, что, если ставить например 8.3.8.2167, то и эти возможности не теряются и gui_delic1c.exe срабатывает.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> А я и не пишу, что нельзя что-то сделать. Просто на 8.2 теряются некоторые возможности.
> Думаю, что, если ставить например 8.3.8.2167, то и эти возможности не теряются и gui_delic1c.exe срабатывает.


Странно не заметил, всё как работало так и работает, разницы в смене платформы не почувствовал кроме быстрого запуска чем было на 8.2. Это если использовать 64битную платформу и сервер, но с она не дружит с штрих кодами и оборудованием 64 битная клиентская часть, поэтому кому они нужны то 32 битную..  Планирую переходить на 8.3 полностью.. Если её запускать на сервере 1с + тонкий клиент она летает и не грузит пк а ток сервак

----------


## denveros

> - Обновления не находятся, но ставятся в ручном режиме. Мы с Вами говорим о разных вещах. Я не предлагают переходить на ред. 2.0, я предлагаю перевести Вашу базу в *формат* 8.2. Почитайте в Инете о назначении утилиты cnvdbfl.exe


Формат 8.2.14 если точнее. Разобрался, спасибо.

----------


## stasvas

Перезалей пожалуйста файл.

----------


## stasvas

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KQnS/uKmCBThac


Перезалей пожалуйста файл.

----------


## Ukei

> Перезалей пожалуйста файл.


 - 1-е сообщение темы смотрели?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Перезалей пожалуйста файл.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/75ez/u6aSobo6f

----------

alex125it (28.12.2016), alexspa (04.02.2017), axelexler (25.01.2017), freeze_den (19.01.2017), natali_p (31.01.2018)

----------


## Z1980

Работает на всех версиях платформы 8.3.8 ? на 8.3.8.2167 тоже?

----------


## ИльдарТ

Если не трогать конфигурацию, то работает. Но если внести какое-то изменение в конфигурацию, то почему-то перестает работать. Какие изменения на это влияют я пока не засек.

----------


## denveros

> Если не трогать конфигурацию, то работает. Но если внести какое-то изменение в конфигурацию, то почему-то перестает работать. Какие изменения на это влияют я пока не засек.


После наката обновлений также перестает работать..отсюда стало быть после процедуры обновления конфы. Знать бы как патч работает, что и где меняет.

----------


## ИльдарТ

> После наката обновлений также перестает работать..отсюда стало быть после процедуры обновления конфы. Знать бы как патч работает, что и где меняет.


Вообщем-то предполагалось, что, если пользоваться обновлением от 1С, то эта бяка будет вылезать. Для этого нужно каждый раз запускать DeLic.exe.

Но если сам курочишь конфигурацию, почему это вылезает ?

----------


## lsd_777

delic пишет "неподдерживаемая база 1с"  ут 11.2.3.242, что то нахимичили в новой конфе

----------


## 445711

РЕСПЕКТ И УВАЖУХА грамотным и бескорыстным !  Лечить от жадности и помогать нуждающимся - удел избранных !

----------


## ИльдарТ

> delic пишет "неподдерживаемая база 1с"  ут 11.2.3.242, что то нахимичили в новой конфе


А у меня с этой конфигурацией вроде бы все нормально.
У меня только почему-то при открытии списка баз в нем не все базы.

----------


## Teramik

БП обновил с версии 2.0.65.48 на 2.0.66.10, запустил delic - в логах пишет файлы править не потребовалось, изменять базу не потребовалось - почему так? И что это значит? - т.е. защита 1С при обновлении не установилась?

----------


## Teramik

> БП обновил с версии 2.0.65.48 на 2.0.66.10, запустил delic - в логах пишет файлы править не потребовалось, изменять базу не потребовалось - почему так? И что это значит? - т.е. защита 1С при обновлении не установилась?


Обновил до 2.0.66.12 - delic сработал, хм, значит не во всех обновлениях установлена защита?

----------


## denveros

эта проверка вроде в платформу зашита, какая у тебя версия? как обновлял ? через конфигуратор? в режиме предприятия?

----------


## Teramik

> эта проверка вроде в платформу зашита, какая у тебя версия? как обновлял ? через конфигуратор? в режиме предприятия?


Вряд ли в платформу, delic изменяет файл базы 1C а не файл защиты, причем защита, судя по описанию слетает при обновлении конфигурации.
Платформа 8.3.8.1964, обновлял через конфигуратор.

----------


## gorovsky

Друзья, кто нибудь победил УТ?
Версия УТ 11.3.2.157
Проверял на 3х платформах 8.3.7.1790, 8.3.8.2137, 8.3.9.1850
Все равно пишет:
<Error> Неподдерживаемая версия базы 1С
	Версия базы = 8.3.8.0
Delic клал в bin м заменой файлов.

----------


## gorovsky

Тут кто-то еще писал, что якобы обработка есть, но ссылку на обработку не нашел..

----------


## gorovsky

Вот нашел костльное и геморнное, но решение:
1. Скачиваем и устанавливаем бесплатную программу Обновлятор (я его на вири проверил - вирустотал, вроде все ок)
2. Меняем формат базы на 8.2.14, руководствуясь статьёй
3. Применяем gui_delic1c из папки Лекарство
4. При желании меняем формат базы обратно на 8.3.8
5. Повторяем пункты 2-4 после каждого обновления
------------
Проверил на УТ 11.3.2.157 вроде отработало. Delik выдал лог:



> C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.9.1850\bin>delic.exe c:\1C\1Cv8\1Cv8.1CD
> Правим файл locale.inf
> Правим файл log.inf
> Удаляем файл db12f40b-0a67-411f-a2f2-de965d975689.ui
> Правим файл ibparams.inf
> Удаляем файл ae4a9acd-41e8-42bc-944a-6e3a99a80369.ui
> База изменена


Кто нибудь по-проще варианты нашел?

----------

IdaCherry (29.01.2017), ws010 (01.02.2017), Работник (04.05.2017)

----------


## AndyNP

проверка подключения к ИТС и напоминалка стоит на конфиге, а не на платформе. у платформы своя защита и свои лекарства
вчера полечил БП 3.0.46.016 платформа 8.3.9.2084_Windows_Repack_x64.
также выяснилось, что ошибка
<Error> Ошибка открытия файла базы (файл открыт другой программой)
возникает в том случае, когда в параметре команды к путь информационной базе указан неверно. пишите путь к базе внимательно))

----------


## Online_Z

> проверка подключения к ИТС и напоминалка стоит на конфиге, а не на платформе..


в проверке наличия подписки ИТС учавствуют и платформа и конфигурация, сама возможность такой проверки появилась начиная с версии платформы 8.3.7, все сообщения выдаваемые программой о отсутствии подключения или о нарушении правомерности - это сообщения платформы,
в конфигурации хранится признак того, что программа ранее уже обращалась на сайт и обнаружила подписку ИТС - как понимаю delic какраз находит и правит эту метку в конфиге

----------


## denveros

> в проверке наличия подписки ИТС учавствуют и платформа и конфигурация, сама возможность такой проверки появилась начиная с версии платформы 8.3.7, все сообщения выдаваемые программой о отсутствии подключения или о нарушении правомерности - это сообщения платформы,
> в конфигурации хранится признак того, что программа ранее уже обращалась на сайт и обнаружила подписку ИТС - как понимаю delic какраз находит и правит эту метку в конфиге


все верно
http://downloads.v8.1c.ru/content//P...27/1cv8upd.htm




> Версия 8.3.7
> Новые возможности и изменения
> Средства администрирования.
> Реализована проверка легальности использования прикладного решения на уровне платформы «1С:Предприятие».


из документации :
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post448904




> После завершения обновления конфигурации базы данных система «1С:Предприятие» выполняет запрос к Центру защиты обновлений (далее ЦЗО) с указанием информации о прикладном решении. Для персонификации запроса используются данные клиента лицензирования.
> 
> В случае успешного завершения обращения, ЦЗО возвращает состояние правомерности использования данного прикладного решения для указанного клиента лицензирования. Если ЦЗО не подтверждает правомерность использования прикладного решения, система «1С:Предприятие» начинает сообщать всем пользователям информационной базы о том, что прикладное решение используется неправомерно, при этом отображается информация, которая получена из ЦЗО.

----------


## ИльдарТ

> После завершения обновления конфигурации базы данных система «1С:Предприятие» выполняет запрос к Центру защиты обновлений (далее ЦЗО) с указанием информации о прикладном решении. Для персонификации запроса используются данные клиента лицензирования.


Может быть это происходит не ПОСЛЕ завершения обновления, а В ПРОЦЕССЕ обновления ?

----------


## Online_Z

> Может быть это происходит не ПОСЛЕ завершения обновления, а В ПРОЦЕССЕ обновления ?


Именно "после". Само обновление устанавливается полностью без проверки. 
Проверка запускается после того как все обновления были уже установлены и откатить обновление в этот момент уже нельзя, только если бекап восстанавливать.

----------


## c1x1x

A платформа 8.3.9.*** подчиняется указаниям?

----------


## c1x1x

Вернулся на 8.3.8.2027

Результат тот же, что и на 8.3.9.2033: *<Error> Неподдерживаемая версия базы 1С
	Версия базы = 8.3.8.0

*

Конфигурация УПП 1.3.87.1

----------


## gorovsky

> Вернулся на 8.3.8.2027
> Результат тот же, что и на 8.3.9.2033: *<Error> Неподдерживаемая версия базы 1С
> 	Версия базы = 8.3.8.0
> *
> Конфигурация УПП 1.3.87.1


Насколько я понял, судя по своей УТ 11, дело не в платформе, а в конфигурации. В "обновляторе" (пост 76), я переконвертил базу УТ в формат 8.2, внешне это никак не отобразилось в самой программе, зато delic смог из неё убрать всплывающие окошки.

И в О программе, напротив конфигурации, пропало "Проверка не производилась"

Осталось найти автора Delic'a, скинуться ему на пивко/конъяк и попросить, обновить delic до новой версии (сейчас 0.0.3)

----------


## c1x1x

> (сейчас 0.0.3)


У меня 1.0.0.6, но это дела не изменило.
Фронт борьбы юзеров и корпорации  сместился с битвы ключей защиты и эмуляторов на другое направление.

Никак не вдохновлюсь Вашим решением проблемы, но, судя по всему, придется

----------


## c1x1x

Все-таки решил сделать шаг назад и вернуться к предыдущей конфигурации, опрометчиво обновленной вчера вечером.
Все вернулось к привычному "Проверка лицензионного соглашения выполнена успешно", что подтвердило правоту высказывания:



> дело не в платформе, а в конфигурации


Посмотрим, как будут развиваться события дальше.

----------


## gorovsky

> У меня 1.0.0.6, но это дела не изменило.


Попрошу о любезности, выложить новую версию и подсказать, откуда вы её взяли, можем вместе мы сможем найти автора и попросить обновить его детище.
Других вариантов пока не вижу.

----------


## IdaCherry

> Все-таки решил сделать шаг назад и вернуться к предыдущей конфигурации, опрометчиво обновленной вчера вечером.
> Все вернулось к привычному "Проверка лицензионного соглашения выполнена успешно", что подтвердило правоту высказывания:
> 
> Посмотрим, как будут развиваться события дальше.


Дело действительно в конфигурации. У меня ЗУП, на одной базе стоит 116 релиз и не вякает, а вот выше релизы начинают попрошайничать. Платформа патченная 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.9.2033). БухгалтериюПредприятия (релиз древний) эта обработка отучила попрошайничать моментально, на ЗУПе не отрабатывает.

----------


## c1x1x

> Попрошу о любезности, выложить новую версию и подсказать, откуда вы её взяли, можем вместе мы сможем найти автора и попросить обновить его детище.
> Других вариантов пока не вижу.


Увы, я ввел вас в заблуждение. Вышеприведенные цифры относятся к графической оболочке, а сама утилита имеет тот же номер, что и у вас. Хотя скачивались они с другого ресурса. Прошу прощения.

----------


## gorovsky

> на ЗУПе не отрабатывает.


 попробуйте перевести базу в режим 8.2, не версию конфигурациии и потом пропатчить, а версию базы. Описано в посте 76, для УТ мне помогло.

----------


## IdaCherry

> попробуйте перевести базу в режим 8.2, не версию конфигурациии и потом пропатчить, а версию базы. Описано в посте 76, для УТ мне помогло.


Вы правы, этот метод работает, "попрошайки" больше не выскакивают. Спасибо вам за подробное описание, я делала ошибку до этого. А также большая благодарность автору "Delic".

----------


## awa15

https://yadi.sk/d/EnS4LSLQqBXYQ
Версия с поддержкой формата баз 8.3.8

----------

alxarz1 (02.03.2017), CaptainZolch (28.04.2017), flintm (28.06.2017), Gandalf (08.02.2017), gorovsky (08.02.2017), IdaCherry (08.02.2017), inbox737 (13.02.2017), Izvozchik (01.03.2017), kamanche (08.02.2017), netslayer (17.02.2017), Netty (04.09.2018), npocto.sanches (10.01.2018), psn1982 (09.02.2017), sht0rm (13.02.2017), smoovik (28.03.2017), TSP-EKB (21.09.2017), viktor163 (10.04.2017)

----------


## Gandalf

> https://yadi.sk/d/EnS4LSLQqBXYQ
> Версия с поддержкой формата баз 8.3.8


Чойто только 8.3.8? 8.3.9 тоже вполне себе...

----------


## gorovsky

*awa15*  Больше конечно спасибо (пока не проверял), а не поделитесь, откуда у вас новая версия (0.0.4.1), вы разработчик?

Просто хотел бы несколько вопросов задать по планам на данный патч и принципу его работы, на случай если автор решит дальше не поддерживать лекарство.

----------


## 445711

Респект автору.  Тема интересная-если можно, связь - в личку.

----------


## 445711

для SQL - такая штука есть ?

----------


## awa15

> Чойто только 8.3.8? 8.3.9 тоже вполне себе...


Не путайте версии платформы 1С и версии формата файловых баз.



> Респект автору.  Тема интересная-если можно, связь - в личку.


Личные сообщения мне недоступны на этом форуме почему-то.



> для SQL - такая штука есть ?


Для SQL такой штуки нет, так как она, как правило, не нужна в клиент-серверных базах. Данные для проверки легальности формируются в момент обновления конфигурации базы данных только в файловом режиме. Сама проверка легальности происходит при работе с базой в режиме предприятия независимо от режима работы (файловый или клиент-серверный), если в базе есть данные для проверки.
Например, если обновить конфигурацию в файловой базе, а затем выгрузить базу в dt и загрузить в клиент-серверную базу, то проверка легальности будет проводиться в режиме предприятия в клиент-серверной базе.
При этом обновление конфигурации базы данных в клиент-сервернои режиме не формирует данные для проверки легальности, но и не удаляет старые данные, если такие в базе уже есть.



> *awa15*  Больше конечно спасибо (пока не проверял), а не поделитесь, откуда у вас новая версия (0.0.4.1), вы разработчик?
> Просто хотел бы несколько вопросов задать по планам на данный патч и принципу его работы, на случай если автор решит дальше не поддерживать лекарство.


Как уже писал, личные сообщения мне недоступны, можно написать мне в телеграм, мой ник там @Awa_15

----------

alxarz1 (02.03.2017), Gandalf (09.02.2017), Lit (23.08.2018), Teramik (15.02.2017)

----------


## Gandalf

> Не путайте версии платформы 1С и версии формата файловых баз.


Осознал свою ошибку))

Значит вы и вправду разработчик? Чтож. Преогромнейший респект вам за эту программу!

----------


## ИльдарТ

> Значит вы и вправду разработчик?


А вы Штирлиц ?

----------


## Gandalf

> А вы Штирлиц ?


Отнюдь. Просто скромный эникейщик)

----------


## Karat8

Ранее эта Утилита работала отлично!
Сейчас выдает ошибку - нет поддержки базы данных
Версия базы 8.3.8.0

Что нужно сделать, чтобы снова работала? 
Смотрите скан ошибки.

----------


## ИльдарТ

А скан где ?

----------


## Karat8

Ошибка:

Пытаюсь еще раз прикрепить изображение

----------


## Karat8

Ошибка:

Пытаюсь еще раз прикрепить изображение


но похоже файл не прикрепляется ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ранее эта Утилита работала отлично!
> Сейчас выдает ошибку - нет поддержки базы данных
> Версия базы 8.3.8.0
> 
> Что нужно сделать, чтобы снова работала? 
> Смотрите скан ошибки.


Решение есть в постах 76 и 92 этой темы

----------

TSP-EKB (21.09.2017)

----------


## AndyOne

> https://yadi.sk/d/EnS4LSLQqBXYQ
> Версия с поддержкой формата баз 8.3.8


 У меня MS Security Essentials ловит трояна Win32/Spursint.F!cl в этом архиве, KIS молчит.

----------

YANEIDIOT (22.03.2017)

----------


## 445711

Вот это поворот !!!

----------


## ИльдарТ

А какие-нибудь другие ловят ?

----------


## Izvozchik

> https://yadi.sk/d/EnS4LSLQqBXYQ
> Версия с поддержкой формата баз 8.3.8


awa15 Спасибо. Проверил, работает на 8.3.9.1850

----------

IdaCherry (28.02.2017), vadimvad (05.07.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Утилита удаления проверки лицензионности файловых баз 8.3, версия 0.0.4.13*

Инструкция внутри:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Для любителей работать с *GUI* (графический интерфейс к утилите):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

abstractor (11.05.2017), aleksbg86 (17.03.2017), Alex28 (02.04.2017), alexvas (10.04.2018), ankr (30.07.2017), cassyan (15.03.2017), CrazySerge (16.07.2017), defeps (04.08.2017), dron57 (29.07.2017), droomy (18.07.2017), IdaCherry (01.03.2017), Izvozchik (01.03.2017), limposha (16.01.2019), natali_p (31.01.2018), npocto.sanches (10.01.2018), region86 (22.07.2017), seremaka (07.06.2017), tattoo_master (01.03.2017), Vasilev (10.11.2017), Vitaliyyy (17.01.2018), waw_waw (07.06.2017), yuri_r60 (27.09.2018), ВикторСТ (02.03.2017), ОВВ (30.06.2017)

----------


## ИльдарТ

Что-то раньше версия весила 7.5 Мбайт (упакованная), а сейчас всего 755 кбайт ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Что-то раньше версия весила 7.5 Мбайт (упакованная), а сейчас всего 755 кбайт ?


Для gui_delic1c необходимы все файлы из архива delic_0.0.4.13.zip

----------


## ИльдарТ

Еще бы более подробный ReadMe !

----------


## OLEG_B

> Еще бы более подробный ReadMe !


Распакуй оба архива в одну папку и запусти gui_delic1c Предельно просто Или открой readme в блокноте и прочитай  но осторожно ! многа букав

----------


## ИльдарТ

А зачем нужно конвертировать БД в формат 8.2.14 ? У меня базы, которые работают под 8.3.
Что такое "Произвольная конвертация формата выбранных БД" ? Зачем это ?
и т.д.
Вот примерно такие вопросы.

----------


## Ukei

> А зачем нужно конвертировать БД в формат 8.2.14 ? У меня базы, которые работают под 8.3.
> Что такое "Произвольная конвертация формата выбранных БД" ? Зачем это ?
> и т.д.
> Вот примерно такие вопросы.


 - Зачем нужна конвертация поймете когда после очередного обновления delic откажется работать. ;) Вы путаете формат базы и платформу, под которой база работает.

----------

Работник (04.05.2017)

----------


## ИльдарТ

Хотя и "многа букав", но все-таки не хватает.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Хотя и "многа букав", но все-таки не хватает.


Уважаемый Ukei ответил вроде А вообще не заморачивайтесь работает и ладно

----------


## belov4

Всем привет. А может кто скинуть исходник кода на gui_delic_1C? Смотрю на delphi вроде как он написан. Хотел бы разобраться в коде и мб пооптимизировать его.
почта - 5838020@list.ru

----------


## Espectroff

Всем привет.  
Платформа: 8.3.9.2170
Конфигурация: БП 3.0.47.23
Утилита сработала успешно, но перестал открываться конфигуратор, пишет "неверный формат хранилища данных..."

<a href="http://pix.academ.info"><img src="http://pix.academ.info/img/2017/04/17/7fcbdb04db850d60f1a0f6b1215ed82b.jpg" border="0"></a>
<a href="http://pix.academ.info/img/2017/04/17/7fcbdb04db850d60f1a0f6b1215ed82b.jpg"><img src="http://pix.academ.info/img/2017/04/17/150x120_7fcbdb04db850d60f1a0f6b1215ed82b.jpg" border="0"></a>

----------


## Gandalf

> Всем привет.  
> Платформа: 8.3.9.2170
> Конфигурация: БП 3.0.47.23
> Утилита сработала успешно, но перестал открываться конфигуратор, пишет "неверный формат хранилища данных..."


Ну кэш очисти же

Самое простое - удали базу из списка и добавь заново

----------


## Espectroff

> Ну кэш очисти же
> 
> Самое простое - удали базу из списка и добавь заново


спасибо! удалил-добавил, помогло =)

----------


## AntTofik

Доброго времени суток всем! Вопрос следующий: если используются программные ключи защиты, но обновление происходят без подписки на ИТС. после того как воспользуешься delic, данные о программной лицензии не слетят И?

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго времени суток всем! Вопрос следующий: если используются программные ключи защиты, но обновление происходят без подписки на ИТС. после того как воспользуешься delic, данные о программной лицензии не слетят И?


 - Если Вы обновляетесь без действующей подписки, то Вы уже нарушаете лиц. соглашение. Так идите уже до конца: применяйте делик, если лицензия слетит - ставьте репак, ему прогр. лицензии побоку.

----------


## Бушатик

Доброго дня! часто скачиваю здесь обновления на 1с бухгалтерия проф. Тоже 1с лицензионная, но на обслуживании не стоим. С этими проверками на легальность не совсем понял. Если установить Репак платформы, то все равно будет проверяться легальность? Или в любом случае нужно ставить делик? с программой техническим языком не общаюсь, многих слов в этой ветке не понял, извините.

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго дня! часто скачиваю здесь обновления на 1с бухгалтерия проф. Тоже 1с лицензионная, но на обслуживании не стоим. С этими проверками на легальность не совсем понял. Если установить Репак платформы, то все равно будет проверяться легальность? Или в любом случае нужно ставить делик? с программой техническим языком не общаюсь, многих слов в этой ветке не понял, извините.


 - Будут. Проверки сидят в базе, не в платформе. Именно поэтому утилита delic и обрабатывает базу.

----------

Бушатик (24.04.2017)

----------


## Бушатик

если делик выполнил обработку базы то должно убраться предложение "Проверка лицензионного использования не выполнялась"? и подключаться к интернету можно после этого? не будет 1с отправлять данные в фоне?

----------


## Ukei

> если делик выполнил обработку базы то должно убраться предложение "Проверка лицензионного использования не выполнялась"? и подключаться к интернету можно после этого? не будет 1с отправлять данные в фоне?


 - Обычно одного запуска делика после каждого обновления хватает. Механизм отправки данных об организации в 1С в платформе есть достаточно давно, но пока не было подтверждения что такая отправка была.

----------


## Бушатик

делик с dll разархивировал в папку с базой. Запустил делик, окно появилось и тут же исчезло. Запустил базу, про проверку ничего не отражает. Тоже самое сделал и с другой базой, скопировал файлы в папку, запустил. В этой базе пишет что проверка не проводилась. Может я не правильно запускал делик?

----------


## Ukei

> делик с dll разархивировал в папку с базой. Запустил делик, окно появилось и тут же исчезло. Запустил базу, про проверку ничего не отражает. Тоже самое сделал и с другой базой, скопировал файлы в папку, запустил. В этой базе пишет что проверка не проводилась. Может я не правильно запускал делик?


 - Делике это консольная утилита, её нет смысла запускать без параметров. Возьмите в 1-м сообщении вариант с GUI, там все нагляднее.

----------


## da0c

Всем привет.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает,
последовательность действий при обновлении из конфигуратора.
1. Бэкап базы.
2. Обновление.
3. Запуск базы в пользовательском режиме.
4. Подтверждаем легальность обновления.
5. Запуск delik.
Правильная последовательность, или шаги 3-4 и 5 надо поменять местами?

----------


## CaptainZolch

так обновляюсь и проблем, пока, нет

----------


## Работник

Добрый день, а "1С Розница"  эта проверка правомерности не затрагивает? Пока работал только с розницей и никакой проверки не выскакивало. Начал работать с УТ и появилось. И то только когда пользователя заведешь.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день, а "1С Розница"  эта проверка правомерности не затрагивает? Пока работал только с розницей и никакой проверки не выскакивало. Начал работать с УТ и появилось. И то только когда пользователя заведешь.


 - Точно есть в БП и УТ, в Рознице вроде не было.

----------


## Работник

Скачал  обновлятор, посмотрел формат базы у "Розница". Оказалось 8.2.14. Наверное, как переведут на формат 8.3.8 так и проверялка выскакивать начнет.

----------


## Choice

как быть с портативной версией?

----------


## Ukei

> как быть с портативной версией?


 - А что с ней не так?

----------


## Choice

там нет папки bin
Там платформа один exe-шник

----------


## Ukei

> там нет папки bin
> Там платформа один exe-шник


 - Само собой, в этом и смысл виртуализации. Все упаковано в .dat-файле, который - в зависимости от способа создания портативки - лежит либо рядом с имполняемым файлом, либо профиле пользователя. Вопрос в другом: патчится база, зачем Вам платформа? Портативка не предназначена для постоянной работы в ней, это так себе вариант, на флешке таскать.

----------


## ivashko

Спасибо огромное разрабу. Версия от 12.01.17 отработала на 8.3.8 и на 8.3.10 БП 3.0.51.16, а то бухи заклевывать начали уже. :dance:

----------


## PabloGovorov

где взять лекарство, ссылки в первом посте давно уже ёк

----------


## alexandr_ll

> где взять лекарство, ссылки в первом посте давно уже ёк


А что именно не скачивается?

----------


## PabloGovorov

всё нормально, на 11 ой странице ссылка рабочая есть. на 8.3.8.1347 сработало

----------


## daark

Товарищи, это лекарство работает с последний версией БП 3.0.47.28 платформа 8.3.9.2033 И?

----------


## Online_Z

> Товарищи, это лекарство работает с последний версией БП 3.0.47.28 платформа 8.3.9.2033 И?


последняя версия БП 3.0.51.21, 
3.0.47.28 - это февраль 2017
последняя версия платформы 8.3.10.2466,
8.3.9.2033 - это декабрь 2016

----------


## daark

> последняя версия БП 3.0.51.21, 
> 3.0.47.28 - это февраль 2017
> последняя версия платформы 8.3.10.2466,
> 8.3.9.2033 - это декабрь 2016


ДА, я перепутал когда постил :))) Обновил до 3.0.51.21 + платформа 8.3.9.2033. Поставил delic, сообщение в справке о том, что проверка не проводилась исчезла. Это говорит о том, что все ОК? Кто тестил, отзовитесь ...

----------


## AndyNP

1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.10.2252) + БП 3.0.51.12) = полет нормальный

----------


## vanchenso

Это ты какую скачивал?

----------


## vanchenso

Там инструкция для файловых вариантов, а как быть с вариантом серверным?

----------


## nikolai54

Доброго времени! Вопрос следующий: У меня бух.проф обновился через конфигуратор до 1c8.3 3.0.51.25  платформа 8.3.8.2054 (репак) все обновления стали и все работает суть вопроса постоянно выскакивает "Подключение Интернет-поддержки" Логин и пароль... уже достало это окно, с помощью утилиты delic можно это отключить? 
Если да, эта версия подойдет delic_0.0.4.13?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени! Вопрос следующий: У меня бух.проф обновился через конфигуратор до 1c8.3 3.0.51.25  платформа 8.3.8.2054 (репак) все обновления стали и все работает суть вопроса постоянно выскакивает "Подключение Интернет-поддержки" Логин и пароль... уже достало это окно, с помощью утилиты delic можно это отключить? 
> Если да, эта версия подойдет delic_0.0.4.13?


Отчего же не попробовать? Не забывайте только про архивные копии.

----------

nikolai54 (04.08.2017)

----------


## nikolai54

> Отчего же не попробовать? Не забывайте только про архивные копии.


Хотелось бы понять прежде чем пробовать она уберет это окно, и еще у меня о программе сообщение "Проверка лицензионного использования не выполнялась." и это понятно, система «1С:Предприятие» не связывалась с ЦЗО для проверки правомерности использования конфигурации, это сообщение поменяется на  "Проверка лицензионного использования выполнена успешно." после применения  delic.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Доброго времени! Вопрос следующий: У меня бух.проф обновился через конфигуратор до 1c8.3 3.0.51.25  платформа 8.3.8.2054 (репак) все обновления стали и все работает суть вопроса постоянно выскакивает "Подключение Интернет-поддержки" Логин и пароль... уже достало это окно, с помощью утилиты delic можно это отключить? 
> Если да, эта версия подойдет delic_0.0.4.13?


Попробуй http://depositfiles.com/files/npzy3zb41

----------

alexandr_ll (04.08.2017), MWalker (06.09.2017), nikolai54 (04.08.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Хотелось бы понять прежде чем пробовать она уберет это окно, и еще у меня о программе сообщение "Проверка лицензионного использования не выполнялась." и это понятно, система «1С:Предприятие» не связывалась с ЦЗО для проверки правомерности использования конфигурации, это сообщение поменяется на  "Проверка лицензионного использования выполнена успешно." после применения  delic.


Не попробуешь - не поймешь

----------


## nikolai54

> Попробуй http://depositfiles.com/files/npzy3zb41


Спасибо конечно ну хоть одну строчку можно что дальше с этим файлом делать?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Спасибо конечно ну хоть одну строчку можно что дальше с этим файлом делать?


Это обработка Открываем так Файл-Открыть

----------

nikolai54 (04.08.2017)

----------


## nikolai54

> Это обработка Открываем так Файл-Открыть


Проверил на виртуалке не работает .epf выходит окно Подключение Интернет-поддержки" Логин и пароль...

----------


## Ukei

> Проверил на виртуалке не работает .epf выходит окно Подключение Интернет-поддержки" Логин и пароль...


 - Проверьте какая у Вас формат базы - 8.2 или 8.3? Сконвертируйте в 8.2 и прокатите деликом. Не путать формат базы в версией платформы.

----------


## AndyNP

неважно, через что обновился. подойдет. не забудь резервную копию базы сделай перед прогоном через лекарственное средство.

----------

nikolai54 (04.08.2017)

----------


## nikolai54

> - Проверьте какая у Вас формат базы - 8.2 или 8.3? Сконвертируйте в 8.2 и прокатите деликом. Не путать формат базы в версией платформы.


У меня конфигуратор до 1c8.3 3.0.51.25 платформа 8.3.8.2054 (репак) 
Вы писали "Сконвертируйте " если можно или ссылочку где это подробней подглядеть как это все грамотно сделать? С правильно понял надо сконвертирвать базу 3.0.51.25 в  верси 8.2 а потом после  делика вернуть назад на 3.0.51.25 и у меня пропадет это сообщение.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У меня конфигуратор до 1c8.3 3.0.51.25 платформа 8.3.8.2054 (репак) 
> Вы писали "Сконвертируйте " если можно или ссылочку где это подробней подглядеть как это все грамотно сделать? С правильно понял надо сконвертирвать базу 3.0.51.25 в  верси 8.2 а потом после  делика вернуть назад на 3.0.51.25 и у меня пропадет это сообщение.


Используйте gui_delic1c, он сам все сделает.

----------

nikolai54 (04.08.2017)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Попробуй http://depositfiles.com/files/npzy3zb41


Да мой косяк ввел в заблуждение
На текущий момент обработка работает до версии конфигурации 3.0.43
Хотя люди писали что и на БП 3.0 (3.0.51.14) работает

Есть ещё такая http://depositfiles.com/files/nvdoo0xb8  попробуйте может поможет кому то

----------

nikolai54 (05.08.2017)

----------


## nikolai54

> Используйте gui_delic1c, он сам все сделает.


Спасбо попробовал все тихо, на виртлке обкатаю месяц потом перенесу на сервер

----------


## nikolai54

> Да мой косяк ввел в заблуждение
> На текущий момент обработка работает до версии конфигурации 3.0.43
> Хотя люди писали что и на БП 3.0 (3.0.51.14) работает
> 
> Есть ещё такая http://depositfiles.com/files/nvdoo0xb8  попробуйте может поможет кому то


Я не понял про косяк и не надо пробовать рулит gui_delic1c

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасбо попробовал все тихо, на виртлке обкатаю месяц потом перенесу на сервер


Через месяц еще выйдет с пяток обновлений, после каждого лечить снова.

----------

nikolai54 (05.08.2017)

----------


## nikolai54

> Через месяц еще выйдет с пяток обновлений, после каждого лечить снова.


Я это понимаю что лечить после каждого обновления. Только я не понял зачем надо сконвертирвать базу 3.0.51.25 в версии 8.2 а потом после вернуть назад на 3.0.51.25  это может для других задач о которых я еще не знаю? Я запустил gui_delic1c выбрал базу потом пометил "Удалить проверку лецензионности" и все сработало.

----------


## Ukei

> Я это понимаю что лечить после каждого обновления. Только я не понял зачем надо сконвертирвать базу 3.0.51.25 в версии 8.2 а потом после вернуть назад на 3.0.51.25  это может для других задач о которых я еще не знаю? Я запустил gui_delic1c выбрал базу потом пометил "Удалить проверку лецензионности" и все сработало.


 - Я же писал, не путать формат базы с версией платформы. Формат может быть 8.2 (он патчится деликом без проблем), при том что платформа как была 8.3, так и останется, ред. 3.0 так же.

----------


## nikolai54

> - Я же писал, не путать формат базы с версией платформы. Формат может быть 8.2 (он патчится деликом без проблем), при том что платформа как была 8.3, так и останется, ред. 3.0 так же.


Хочу понять потому как ответа не получил, у меня платформ 8.3.8.2054 (не путаю с конфигурацией) а конфигурация 3.0.51.25 вопрос
зачем надо сконвертирвать базу 3.0.51.25 в версии 8.2 а потом после вернуть назад на 3.0.51.25? 
*Я запустил gui_delic1c (не конвертировал) выбрал базу потом пометил "Удалить проверку лецензионности" и все сработало.*

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Хочу понять потому как ответа не получил, у меня платформ 8.3.8.2054 (не путаю с конфигурацией) а конфигурация 3.0.51.25 вопрос
> зачем надо сконвертирвать базу 3.0.51.25 в версии 8.2 а потом после вернуть назад на 3.0.51.25? 
> *Я запустил gui_delic1c (не конвертировал) выбрал базу потом пометил "Удалить проверку лецензионности" и все сработало.*


3.0.51.25 это версия конфигурации, она может иметь формат 8.3.8 или 8.2.14.
О формате базы данных смотри
https://its.1c.ru/db/metod8dev#content:5924:hdoc
gui_delic1c сам при необходимости переводит базу в нужный формат

----------


## Ukei

> Хочу понять потому как ответа не получил, у меня платформ 8.3.8.2054 (не путаю с конфигурацией) а конфигурация 3.0.51.25 вопрос
> зачем надо сконвертирвать базу 3.0.51.25 в версии 8.2 а потом после вернуть назад на 3.0.51.25? 
> *Я запустил gui_delic1c (не конвертировал) выбрал базу потом пометил "Удалить проверку лецензионности" и все сработало.*


 - Рад за Вас. А теперь посмотрите формат базы, он будет 8.2.14. Потому что базы формата 8.3.8 делик патчить не умеет пока. При этом ни версия конфига, ни версия платформы у Вас не изменятся. Вижу что Вы можете отличить версию платформы от версии конфига. Теперь осознайте что и у формата базы тоже есть версия.

1. Платформа
2. Конфигурация
3. БД

----------

Sladius (02.11.2017)

----------


## ника11

Здравствуйте. Локальная файловая база, платформа 8.3.10. После выполнения приложения не могу запустить 1с - ошибка при запуске приложения. Какая может быть причина?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Здравствуйте. Локальная файловая база, платформа 8.3.10. После выполнения приложения не могу запустить 1с - ошибка при запуске приложения. Какая может быть причина?


Хоть бы пояснил что за ошибка

----------


## Online_Z

> Здравствуйте. Локальная файловая база, платформа 8.3.10. После выполнения приложения не могу запустить 1с - ошибка при запуске приложения. Какая может быть причина?


причин может 100500 и 99%, что к проверке легальности конфигурации это не имеет отношения, т.к. данный механизм не блокирует работу, а каждые несколько минут надоедает сообщениями, типа "Обнаружено неправомерное использование" или предложением подключить интернет-поддержку

----------


## Izvozchik

> Здравствуйте. Локальная файловая база, платформа 8.3.10. После выполнения приложения не могу запустить 1с - ошибка при запуске приложения. Какая может быть причина?


Точно не причем.
У меня на платформе 8.3.10 проблем не возникло. Программа отработала как надо.

----------


## peypivo

Если в конфигурации используются механизмы, не позволяющие конвертировать в 8.2.14, есть какое-то решение?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Если в конфигурации используются механизмы, не позволяющие конвертировать в 8.2.14, есть какое-то решение?


после обработки снова вернуть режим 8.3.8

----------


## ivashko

> после обработки снова вернуть режим 8.3.8


как? там же в delic?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> как? там же в delic?


Ну да.
в delic_0.0.4.13 при использовании gui_delic1c есть пункты 
1. Конвертировать в формат 8.2.14, 
2. Удалить проверку лицензионности
3.  Вернуть формат БД обратно

----------


## ankr

> как? там же в delic?


Убрал окно проверки легальности у БП 8.3  под 8.3.10.2580 без конвертации. Утилита здесь:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JzjF/K6KXd4iNC

----------


## thestinger

Ошибка нарушение целостности данных не появлялась ни у кого? на платформе 8.3.11.2899 ошибка вылетает, если этот патч стоит

----------


## avm3110

> Ошибка нарушение целостности данных не появлялась ни у кого? на платформе 8.3.11.2899 ошибка вылетает, если этот патч стоит


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B0-8-3-11-2899

----------


## Touch_of_soul

При использование эмуляции проблем таких нету.. Хоть это радует.. Что только для файловой версии пока придумали защиту :-)

----------


## kluv666

Всем привет! Подскажите, есть ли версия delic для 8.3.10.2561 ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет! Подскажите, есть ли версия delic для 8.3.10.2561 ?


Смотри первое сообщение

----------


## ИльдарТ

У меня Delic_0.0.4.13 вроде бы работает с этой платформой.

----------


## kluv666

Сенкс! Думал там первая версия )

----------


## w1967

1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.11.2867) 
Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.58.41)
Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.5.99)
Помогает delic_v31

----------


## ИльдарТ

> Помогает delic_v31


Где скачать ?

----------


## ИльдарТ

> Помогает delic_v31


Где скачать ?

----------


## w1967

http://profi1s.ru/razrabotki/otklyuc...odklyuchit-ipp

----------

sbublik (16.02.2018)

----------


## sbublik

Спасибо!

----------


## kukla11

Ребята на 8.3.10 платформа есть утилита?
Конфигурация ЗУП 3.1

----------


## kukla11

Спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> Ребята на 8.3.10 платформа есть утилита?
> Конфигурация ЗУП 3.1


 - Все есть в 1-м сообщении темы. А для репака 8.3.10.2699 утилита уже вообще не нужна.

----------


## asm70

Блин, поставил последнюю версию платформы  8.3.12.1313 утилита не хочет работать...
пишет 
<Error> Формат файл log.inf не совпадает с ожидаемым. Правка невозможна
	Содержание log.inf = 

{d8a0f28a-5808-4d1d-9f5e-26ff8de0bf55,0,0,ea1a8db3-f7cc-6c01-8b1f-dc0aa81669fe,d90efcd5-aeeb-6502-94ff-ee562fc51734,0,15}
<Error> Не удалось вылечить базу. Изменения не сохранены
Удаление закончилось с ошибкой, прерываю. 

Может что не правильно делаю подскажите?

----------


## Ukei

> Блин, поставил последнюю версию платформы  8.3.12.1313 утилита не хочет работать...
> пишет 
> <Error> Формат файл log.inf не совпадает с ожидаемым. Правка невозможна
> 	Содержание log.inf = 
> 
> {d8a0f28a-5808-4d1d-9f5e-26ff8de0bf55,0,0,ea1a8db3-f7cc-6c01-8b1f-dc0aa81669fe,d90efcd5-aeeb-6502-94ff-ee562fc51734,0,15}
> <Error> Не удалось вылечить базу. Изменения не сохранены
> Удаление закончилось с ошибкой, прерываю. 
> 
> Может что не правильно делаю подскажите?


 - А зачем было брать сырую тестовую версию? ;) Возьмите репак финальной 8.3.10/8.3.11 - там уже все вылечено, утилитой даже не придется пользоваться.

----------


## asm70

Поставил 8.3.11.3034 репак, проблема все равно осталась видимо виновата сама конфигурация...

----------


## ИльдарТ

А платформа 8.3.12.1313 удалена ?

----------


## w1967

На 8.3.11.2867 точно работает.

----------


## asm70

Интересно.. попробовал на старой платформе 8.3.10.2580 (которую удачно лечил) таже ерунда и табличка выскакивает и утилита пишет ошибку наверно точно в самой конфигурации дело.. BITBP_Restoran_3.0.59.43.01

----------


## asm70

> А платформа 8.3.12.1313 удалена ?


Нет просто открыл на другой платформе

----------


## Ukei

> Нет просто открыл на другой платформе


 - так а сервер лицензий от Бит Вы от жадности отучили?

----------


## w1967

Платформа 8.3.11.2867 + ЗУП проф 3.1.5.129 + БП 3.0.59.54 утилита работает. Дальше пока не обновлялся. Попробуй создай новую базу (копию рабочей) и полечи ее.

----------


## asm70

> - так а сервер лицензий от Бит Вы от жадности отучили?


конечно иначе конфигурация открывалась бы только демо режиме.. проблема одна- в появлении окна проверки легальности которая реально достает. В принципе работать то можно но просто интересно почему утилита перестала работать даже на той платформе которая уже была успешно вылечена ...

----------


## pro9793

На конфигурациях Бух проф 3.0.60.50. delicv041 delicv31 не работает уже. На 3.0.57.10 работало. Есть у кого нибудь алгоритм лечения или новый delic?
Не пытайтесь ей воспользоваться на новых конфигурациях - пишет ошибку и портит базу так что потом запустить эту базу уже невозможно.

----------


## Ukei

> На конфигурациях Бух проф 3.0.60.50. delicv041 delicv31 не работает уже. На 3.0.57.10 работало. Есть у кого нибудь алгоритм лечения или новый delic?
> Не пытайтесь ей воспользоваться на новых конфигурациях - пишет ошибку и портит базу так что потом запустить эту базу уже невозможно.


 - Ставьте репак платформы версии посвежее, там это все уже решено.

----------

Minsk1s (11.10.2018), pro9793 (19.04.2018)

----------


## pro9793

Платформа стоит 8.3.12.1412_Windows_Repack_x64. Там не будет этого гребаного надоедливого окошка каждый час по проверке лицензии если не юзать delic? 
я просто запустил его до того как подтвердил легальность получения обновлений может изза этого ошибка вылезла. Щас попробую без delic просто запустить на новой платформе, только обновлю всё еще раз.

----------


## Ukei

> Платформа стоит 8.3.12.1412_Windows_Repack_x64. Там не будет этого гребаного надоедливого окошка каждый час по проверке лицензии если не юзать delic? 
> я просто запустил его до того как подтвердил легальность получения обновлений может изза этого ошибка вылезла. Щас попробую без delic просто запустить на новой платформе, только обновлю всё еще раз.


 - Не будет. Там из dll все запросы убраны. Главное чтобы до этого на компе не стоял никакой эмулятор.

----------


## pro9793

Действительно всё работает на свежей платформе! спасибо! просто раньше такого не было. и всех очень бесило это надоедливое окно!)

----------


## repkav

А как можно это победить? 
после обновления 

Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.12.1412)
Конфигурация: Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.61.37) (http://v8.1c.ru/buhv8/)
Copyright (С) ООО "1C-Софт", 2009 - 2018. Все права защищены
(http://www.1c.ru)
Режим: Файловый (без сжатия)
Приложение: Тонкий клиент
Локализация: Информационная база: русский (Россия), Сеанс: русский
Вариант интерфейса: Такси

Ошибки:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
16.05.2018 18:28:57
Файлы запроса и ответа на лицензирование конфигурации были удалены из конфигурации

----------


## thestinger

уже ведь вроде писали выше, этот патч по сути не актуален вообще. Качаешь репак самой последней платформы, типа 8.3.12.1412_Windows_Repack_x86.zip, ссылки на этом форуме брал, она уже пролечена полностью. Главное убить любые эмуляторы взлома, вообще, почистить реестр, удалить виртуальное устройство типа virtual serial bus, или как там её и всё работает. Главное не пользовать этот патч. 
Благо патченная база после обновления убирает патч,который уже сделан и с этим репаком ваще любая база запустится.

----------

Анастасия Гонч (20.04.2019)

----------


## thestinger

уже ведь вроде писали выше, этот патч по сути не актуален вообще. Качаешь репак самой последней платформы, типа 8.3.12.1412_Windows_Repack_x86.zip, ссылки на этом форуме брал, она уже пролечена полностью. Главное убить любые эмуляторы взлома, вообще, почистить реестр, удалить виртуальное устройство типа virtual serial bus, или как там её и всё работает. Главное не пользовать этот патч. 
Благо патченная база после обновления убирает патч,который уже сделан и с этим репаком ваще любая база запустится.

----------


## thestinger

очень сильно прошу прощения, никогда особо не планировал на этом форуме писать. Случайно задвоилось сообщение. Удалить как не знаю.
Дабы извиниться приложу ссылку, надеюсь это не запрещено, она на этом же форуме есть. http://www.unibytes.com/folder/t8cJaaeSiwkB?page=3

----------


## repkav

скачал репак,поставил на другом компе(чистом),выгрузил и загрузил базу и все тоже самое!

----------


## thestinger

а конфигурацию саму обновил из ***updsetup***. Ну типа на самую последнюю версию?
ну типа патч вырезающий проверку легальности в этой конфигурации не стоит точно?
просто бп3.0 самой последней версии конфигурации, которая раньше была патчена но обновлена чистым обновляльщиком работает точно

----------


## repkav

хронология такая:
было   1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.12.1412), Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.60.59) через delic все работало, сегодня решил обновить.
стало  1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.12.1412), Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.61.37),запустил delic, потом 1с и вот тут такая

----------


## repkav

хронология такая:
было   1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.12.1412), Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.60.59) через delic все работало, сегодня решил обновить.
стало  1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.12.1412), Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.61.37),запустил delic, потом 1с и вот тут такая1c.jpg

----------


## thestinger

проверил, у меня 3.0.60.59, я просто редко обновляю. Но я уже выше писал, после обновления dellic(я его называл патчем) запускать не нужно!

----------


## repkav

> проверил, у меня 3.0.60.59, я просто редко обновляю. Но я уже выше писал, после обновления dellic(я его называл патчем) запускать не нужно!


вот и не знаю что делать,ни туда ни сюда:blush:

----------


## thestinger

ну обнови эту же конфигурацию этой же конфигурацией, я хз можно так или нет. Ну и самый банальный вопрос, а ты че бэкап перед обновлением не делал?

----------


## repkav

> ну обнови эту же конфигурацию этой же конфигурацией, я хз можно так или нет. Ну и самый банальный вопрос, а ты че бэкап перед обновлением не делал?


бэкап нет не делал к сожалению, а обновить не дает сам на себя

----------


## thestinger

ну тут я тебе уже не помощник, жди следующего обновления. Ну и тебе будет урок: "ДЕЛАЙ МЛЯ БЭКАПЫ!". Может чего сам придумаешь, но дальше мои знания закончились :)

----------


## repkav

может кто помочь?

----------


## ИльдарТ

Запусти под старой платформой. Например, 8.3.10.2561.

----------


## repkav

да спасибо , уже сам догадался попробовать но была 8.3.11 конфигурация заработала, но все равно при нажати кнопки о программе выскакивает эта ошибка

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> да спасибо , уже сам догадался попробовать но была 8.3.11 конфигурация заработала, но все равно при нажати кнопки о программе выскакивает эта ошибка


попробуй кэш 1С почистить?

----------


## poloikjg

На какой странице последние версии delic ? (Нужно под 8.3.9.2033 и 8.3.10.2639)

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## poloikjg

На какой странице последние версии delic ? (Нужно под 8.3.9.2033 и 8.3.10.2639)

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> На какой странице последние версии delic ? (Нужно под 8.3.9.2033 и 8.3.10.2639)
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


 -  В 1-м посте темы. Там есть Delic_Patch, им патчится платформа и патчить потом базу после каждого обновления уже не нужно. Все последние версии репаков уже пропатчены этим патчем также.

----------

poloikjg (26.06.2018)

----------


## Casper1180

не получается скачать с первого поста ( может кто поделиться ссылкой на патч?

----------


## lengal

В конфигураторе в торговле какой модуль отвечает за окно регистрации конфигурации, хочу его закоментировать ?

----------


## DoCaru

присоединяюсь!

----------


## DoCaru

кхм. не получится. это в платформе зашито. вот ссылка на ре-пак http://www.unibytes.com/bumL-sQkNT0Lqw-Us4P3UgBB. PS че с форумом происходит? глючит безбожно

----------


## Ukei

> кхм. не получится. это в платформе зашито. вот ссылка на ре-пак http://www.unibytes.com/bumL-sQkNT0Lqw-Us4P3UgBB. PS че с форумом происходит? глючит безбожно


 - Деликом придется патчить базу после каждого обновления. Лучше возьмите репак платформы 8.3.12.1469 - там делик уже применен. Форум работает штатно, сижу через FF 57.

----------

DoCaru (02.07.2018)

----------


## lengal

> - Деликом придется патчить базу после каждого обновления. Лучше возьмите репак платформы 8.3.12.1469 - там делик уже применен. Форум работает штатно, сижу через FF 57.


если 1сд (файловая) размер 3гб  Делик сколько по времени  будет работать ?

----------


## Ukei

> если 1сд (файловая) размер 3гб  Делик сколько по времени  будет работать ?


 - Не подскажу, ни разу базу не патчил, пользуюсь репаками.

----------


## DoCaru

ссылочкой не поделитесь?

----------


## Ukei

> ссылочкой не поделитесь?


 - На что?

----------


## lengal

Пробовал пропатчить delic_v2 лог выдал:

 <Error> Неподдерживаемая версия базы 1С
	Версия базы = 8.3.8.0

----------


## Ukei

> Пробовал пропатчить delic_v2 лог выдал:
> 
>  <Error> Неподдерживаемая версия базы 1С
> 	Версия базы = 8.3.8.0


 - Берите уже пропатченную платформу (репак), не придется базы патчить.

----------

wildwesst (10.01.2021)

----------


## lengal

> - Берите уже пропатченную платформу (репак), не придется базы патчить.


Подскажите какую качать версию репака.
Сейчас используем:
Платформа 8.3 (8.3.10.2561)
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей" редакция 10.3 (10.3.47.3)

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите какую качать версию репака.
> Сейчас используем:
> Платформа 8.3 (8.3.10.2561)
> Конфигурация "Управление торговлей" редакция 10.3 (10.3.47.3)


 - Да любую. Возьмите 8.3.11.3133 или 8.3.12.1469, обе стабильные.

----------

lengal (05.07.2018)

----------


## lengal

8.3.11.3133 или 8.3.12.1469 есть толстый клиент файловый вариант ?

----------


## Ukei

> 8.3.11.3133 или 8.3.12.1469 есть толстый клиент файловый вариант ?


 - Есть. Ссылка на тему с платформой - у меня в подписи.

----------

taps75 (10.04.2019)

----------


## ИльдарТ

УТ 10.3.47.3 прекрасно работает с 8.2

----------


## ИльдарТ

> Подскажите какую качать версию репака.
> Сейчас используем:
> Платформа 8.3 (8.3.10.2561)
> Конфигурация "Управление торговлей" редакция 10.3 (10.3.47.3)


УТ 10.3.47.3 прекрасно работает с 8.2

----------


## lengal

> - Есть. Ссылка на тему с платформой - у меня в подписи.


нашел только Тонкий и толстый клиенты (32-bit) для RPM-based Linux

толстый для линукса , ткни плиз для виндовс 32 репак 8.3.11.3133 или 8.3.12.1469

----------


## Ukei

> нашел только Тонкий и толстый клиенты (32-bit) для RPM-based Linux
> 
> толстый для линукса , ткни плиз для виндовс 32 репак 8.3.11.3133 или 8.3.12.1469


 - Толстый для Windows - это Тех. платформа для Windows, RePack или Porable.

----------

taps75 (10.04.2019)

----------


## smaslikow

Добрый день, у меня стоит 1с предприятие 8.3.10.2772 и база ЗУП с программной лицензией на 1 пк, нужно подключить еще одного человека через локалку, будет ли портэйбл или репак работать без запроса ключа? и могут ли сотрудники 1с отследить, что к данной базе подключаются с нелицензионной 1ски? прошу не кидаться камнями, я только начинаю знакомиться с 1с

----------


## Fltr

> 1.будет ли портэйбл или репак работать без запроса ключа? 
> 2. и могут ли сотрудники 1с отследить, что к данной базе подключаются с нелицензионной 1ски?


1. Будет
2. Не могут

----------

Nick 725 (24.02.2021), Ukei (25.07.2018)

----------


## nikolai54

> 1. Будет
> 2. Не могут


А обновляться будет? 
Получается снимает ограничение на лецензии и продолжает обновлятся как и было через инет.

----------


## nikolai54

> 1. Будет
> 2. Не могут


Ограничение по лиц. сняли а обновляться будет через интернет?

----------


## Fltr

> Ограничение по лиц. сняли а обновляться будет через интернет?


Да, при наличии действующей подписки ИТС.

----------


## nikolai54

> Да, при наличии действующей подписки ИТС.


Спасибо а для 8.3.11 сработает?
То что куплена одна лиц. это точно а вот по поводу "подписки ИТС" не знаю. Где посмотреть?
обновляется 1С сама через инет. Может Вы это имеете ввиду?

----------


## nikolai54

> Да, при наличии действующей подписки ИТС.


Спасибо а для 8.3.11 сработает?
То что куплена одна лиц. это точно а вот по поводу "подписки ИТС" не знаю. Где посмотреть?
обновляется 1С сама через инет. Может Вы это имеете ввиду?

----------


## ИльдарТ

> Спасибо а для 8.3.11 сработает?
> То что куплена одна лиц. это точно а вот по поводу "подписки ИТС" не знаю. Где посмотреть?
> обновляется 1С сама через инет. Может Вы это имеете ввиду?


Если обновляется, значит подписка есть.

----------


## nikolai54

> Если обновляется, значит подписка есть.


На сервере под учеткой бухгалтера обновляется под другой учеткой нет .
Значит получается что обновляться будет только под учеткой бухгалтера?

Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.11.2954)
Конфигурация: Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.6.54) (http://v8.1c.ru/hrm/)
Copyright © ООО "1C-Софт", 2007-2018. Все права защищены
(http://www.1c.ru)
Режим: Файловый (без сжатия)
Приложение: Толстый клиент
Локализация: Информационная база: русский (Россия), Сеанс: русский (Россия)
Вариант интерфейса: Такси

----------


## nikolai54

> Если обновляется, значит подписка есть.


На сервере под учеткой бухгалтера обновляется под другой учеткой нет .
Значит получается что обновляться будет только под учеткой бухгалтера?

Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.11.2954)
Конфигурация: Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.6.54) (http://v8.1c.ru/hrm/)
Copyright © ООО "1C-Софт", 2007-2018. Все права защищены
(http://www.1c.ru)
Режим: Файловый (без сжатия)
Приложение: Толстый клиент
Локализация: Информационная база: русский (Россия), Сеанс: русский (Россия)
Вариант интерфейса: Такси

----------


## Fltr

> На сервере под учеткой бухгалтера обновляется под другой учеткой нет .
> Значит получается что обновляться будет только под учеткой бухгалтера?
> 
> Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.11.2954)
> Конфигурация: Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.6.54) (http://v8.1c.ru/hrm/)
> Copyright © ООО "1C-Софт", 2007-2018. Все права защищены
> (http://www.1c.ru)
> Режим: Файловый (без сжатия)
> Приложение: Толстый клиент
> ...


На каком сервере?
Что есть "учетка бухгалтера" и "другая учетка "?
Если не обновляется, то какую ошибку выдает?

----------


## ИльдарТ

> На сервере под учеткой бухгалтера обновляется под другой учеткой нет .
> Значит получается что обновляться будет только под учеткой бухгалтера?
> 
> Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.11.2954)
> Конфигурация: Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.6.54) (http://v8.1c.ru/hrm/)
> Copyright © ООО "1C-Софт", 2007-2018. Все права защищены
> (http://www.1c.ru)
> Режим: Файловый (без сжатия)
> Приложение: Толстый клиент
> ...


Права одинаковые ?

----------


## lengal

Снес старую платформу 8.3.10.2561 патчил ее 1c_8x_UniPatch, удалил ее из за появления надписи о регистрации конфигурации.
Поставил 8.3.11.3133_Windows_Repack_x86 теперь появляется "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена". Нажимаю ок и 1с закрывается.
Стоит только  толстый клиент.

----------


## Ukei

> Снес старую платформу 8.3.10.2561 патчил ее 1c_8x_UniPatch, удалил ее из за появления надписи о регистрации конфигурации.
> Поставил 8.3.11.3133_Windows_Repack_x86 теперь появляется "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена". Нажимаю ок и 1с закрывается.
> Стоит только  толстый клиент.


 - Галка об использовании аппаратной защиты стоит?

----------


## lengal

> - Галка об использовании аппаратной защиты стоит?



как  на картинке.
убрал только "устанавливать автоматически новую версию"

----------


## Ukei

- Ключ софтовый в базу вбивали?

----------


## lengal

> - Ключ софтовый в базу вбивали?


вообще ни кого ключа не вбивал, думал что репак уже отучен.

----------


## Ukei

> вообще ни кого ключа не вбивал, думал что репак уже отучен.


 - Репак-то отучен, но кто ж знает, может у Вас ранее была софтовая лицензия в 1С, это такой типа серийник, который вбивается в базу при первом запуске.

----------


## lengal

> - Репак-то отучен, но кто ж знает, может у Вас ранее была софтовая лицензия в 1С, это такой типа серийник, который вбивается в базу при первом запуске.


раньше была куплена 1с. ключ был на флешке.но флешки помирали и проходилось патчить.
Есть коробка с ключом помойму 16 симолов или это для сервера.Не подскажите как победить "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен"?

----------


## Ukei

> раньше была куплена 1с. ключ был на флешке.но флешки помирали и проходилось патчить.
> Есть коробка с ключом помойму 16 симолов или это для сервера.Не подскажите как победить "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен"?


 - Сам не сталкивался, точно не подскажу. Попробуйте создать новую чистую базу и войти в неё. Если пустит - перетащите свои данные в новую базу через КД. Это костыли, конечно, но пока ничего другого в голову не идет. Видимо, из-за того что не знаю как работает софтовая лицензия.

----------


## djguz

День добрый, подскажите куда смотреть.
Стоит тех. платформа 8,3,11,2867 репак
Скачиваю *установку* - Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.7.61), авторская сборка.
Всё работает, всё отлично.(загрузил фиас
Скачиваю *обновление* Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.7.87)

После обновления конфигурации, требует подтвердить легальность.

----------


## djguz

> День добрый, подскажите куда смотреть.
> Стоит тех. платформа 8,3,11,2867 репак
> Скачиваю *установку* - Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.7.61), авторская сборка.
> Всё работает, всё отлично.(загрузил фиас
> Скачиваю *обновление* Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.7.87)
> 
> После обновления конфигурации, требует подтвердить легальность.


Delic_1.0.2.1_pack.exe - использовал, результат отрицательный.

----------


## Fltr

> Delic_1.0.2.1_pack.exe - использовал, результат отрицательный.


После обновления через конфигуратор программа всегда требует подтверждения легальности обновления. Подтверждаете и продолжаете работу.

----------


## Ukei

> Delic_1.0.2.1_pack.exe - использовал, результат отрицательный.


 - Патчить сейчас нужно не базы, а платформу. Репаки уже пропатчены и деликом в том числе.

----------

good_deman (08.08.2018), TrinitronOTV (06.08.2018)

----------


## cemenka

Добрый день как убрать заставку ИТС при каждом старте?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день как убрать заставку ИТС при каждом старте?


 - Патчить базу деликом после каждого обновления или пользоваться последними версиями репаков.

----------


## cemenka

У меня репак все равно при старте окно итс показывает

----------


## Ukei

> У меня репак все равно при старте окно итс показывает


 - Один раз?

----------


## cemenka

да один раз

----------


## Ukei

> да один раз


 - А без делика вылетало бы каждые 20 сек.

----------


## мшъ

Добрый день! А кто-нибудь знает, как эта проверка работает? Она сначала обращается в Центр лицензирования, а потом на Портал ИТС, так? У нас просто есть лицензия 
(неактивированная) и ИТС, но платформа ломаная пока. Если я активирую лицензию, хватит ему этого? И главный вопрос, можно ли активировать лицензию на компе с пропатченой платформой (просто чтобы она данные отправила.. не отправит ли чего не нужного? на полностью лицензионное будем чуть позже переходить)?

----------


## Online_Z

> Добрый день! А кто-нибудь знает, как эта проверка работает? Она сначала обращается в Центр лицензирования, а потом на Портал ИТС, так?


1С много всяких проверок. Механизм проверки легальности приложения интересуется только конфигурацией и проверяет только наличие подписки ИТС в личном кабинете на портале. Какая при этом используется платформа, с лицензией или без, его не интересует вовсе, за проверкц легальности платформы отвечают другие

----------

мшъ (27.09.2018)

----------


## picpoc

> может кто помочь?


В подобной ситуации помогло снятие с поддержки, сравнение с конфигурацией поставщика и снова постановка на поддержку. (база типовая либо редактируемая с сохранением поддержки)

----------


## aslay

а как быть с клиент-серверной базои? как убрать оповещение о проверке конфигурации!

----------


## Ukei

> а как быть с клиент-серверной базои? как убрать оповещение о проверке конфигурации!


 - Ставьте репак платформы на ручном патче, там нет этих проверок.

----------


## aslay

> - Ставьте репак платформы на ручном патче, там нет этих проверок.


поставил репак 8.3.8.1652 конфа УТ для Казахстана(на клиенте и сервере), c 220_1c_8x_unipatch для backbas, каждые 10 минут у клиенов выскакиевает окно с запросом проверки

----------


## aslay

но на клиентах поставил не удаляя старый клиент 8.3.9.1818. Может отсюда проблема?

----------


## Ukei

> поставил репак 8.3.8.1652 конфа УТ для Казахстана(на клиенте и сервере), c 220_1c_8x_unipatch для backbas, каждые 10 минут у клиенов выскакиевает окно с запросом проверки


 - Я же написал "на ручном патче", а не просто репак. См. последнюю страницу темы со ссылками на платформу, ссылка на саму тему - у меня в подписи.

----------


## aslay

> - Я же написал "на ручном патче", а не просто репак. См. последнюю страницу темы со ссылками на платформу, ссылка на саму тему - у меня в подписи.


Спасибо!

----------


## ИльдарТ

Дайте ссылку на Delic_1.0.2.1_pack.exe. Пожалуйста.

----------


## Ukei

> Дайте ссылку на Delic_1.0.2.1_pack.exe. Пожалуйста.


 - Лучше забудьте про него. Последние версии платформы не работают с базами, по которым прошлись деликом. Просто используйте репаки на ручном патче, там все вылечено.

----------

Пеппи (11.01.2019)

----------


## ИльдарТ

> - Лучше забудьте про него. Последние версии платформы не работают с базами, по которым прошлись деликом. Просто используйте репаки на ручном патче, там все вылечено.


"Последние" - это какие ? С какой начинается ?

----------


## Ukei

> "Последние" - это какие ? С какой начинается ?


 - На 8.3.12.1616 уже появлялось.

----------


## ИльдарТ

> - Деликом придется патчить базу после каждого обновления. Лучше возьмите репак платформы 8.3.12.1469 - там делик уже применен. Форум работает штатно, сижу через FF 57.


Для последних релизов БП 3.0 платформа 8.3.12.1469 не годится :(
Требуется не ниже 8.3.12.1685

----------


## AndyNP

> Для последних релизов БП 3.0 платформа 8.3.12.1469 не годится :(
> Требуется не ниже 8.3.12.1685


Пишите, пожалуйста, конкретно для каких релизов

----------


## AndyNP

у меня работает без проблем 8.3.12.1412 + БП 3.0.65.91

----------


## ИльдарТ

> Пишите, пожалуйста, конкретно для каких релизов


БП 3.0.66.53. Может быть будет работать и на низших релизах платформы, но 1С рекомендует 8.3.12.1685.

----------


## dima-28

Подскажите что все таки делать с ошибкой "Формат файл log.inf не совпадает с ожидаемым"?

----------


## dima-28

Стартуем: 25.11.2018 13:53:17

База: Информационная база
Версия формата БД - 8.3.8
Размер страницы БД - 8K
Удаление проверки лицензии.
Удаляем файл 36E46999-1824-4584-80C0-4393F38F9651.ui
Удаляем файл 4170e9dd-c264-49ec-ab10-122bab8ba76e.ui
Удаляем файл 54ba7662-8bac-49ee-b00f-0f5125fbfeab.ui
Удаляем файл 73603774-079f-44b7-8dea-a5ef10ccf094.ui
Удаляем файл 839392CF-522F-43D0-9FD5-C60A9E8B6C6F.ui
Правим файл ibparams.inf
Правим файл locale.inf
Правим файл log.inf
<Error> Формат файл log.inf не совпадает с ожидаемым. Правка невозможна
	Содержание log.inf = 

{8e89a193-9f64-447e-bf29-46cf223184ed,0,0,27bfbf5f-19a1-66c7-86ff-ca9623c3a186,15af61f6-dc5a-6b9c-a005-7d529884f67c,0,9}
<Error> Не удалось вылечить базу. Изменения не сохранены
Удаление закончилось с ошибкой, прерываю.
------------------------------------------

Закончили: 25.11.2018 13:53:18

----------


## мшъ

День добрый! А никто не знает, как эта проверка работает в УПП 1.3? Хватит ему обычной ИТС Техно, или нужен еще сервис Продление поддержки конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием"?

----------


## avm3110

> День добрый! А никто не знает, как эта проверка работает в УПП 1.3? Хватит ему обычной ИТС Техно, или нужен еще сервис Продление поддержки конфигурации "Управление производственным предприятием"?


Проверка - это формальность. но официально:

_Информационным письмом для пользователей и партнеров  № 22944 от 27.04.2017 фирма "1С" объявила об изменении условий сопровождения решения 1С:УПП. Для обеспечения поддержки пользователей 1С:УПП дополнительно к 1С:ИТС был введен новый сервис – "Продление поддержки УПП". С 01.01.2018 г. активация данного сервиса стала обязательным условием для сопровождения пользователей конфигурации 1С:УПП, а для сопровождения пользователей конфигураций 1С:УПП ОР стала обязательной активация сервиса "1С:ИТС Отраслевой".

С 01.01.2018 г. партнеры вправе оказывать консультационные и иные услуги пользователям 1С:УПП и 1С:УПП ОР, а также обновлять конфигурацию только при наличии активных сервисов "Продление поддержки УПП" (для 1С:УПП) или "1С:ИТС Отраслевой" (для 1С:УПП ОР)_

----------

мшъ (11.12.2018)

----------


## D43

Пробывал и так и сяк. Ничего не получается
delis.jpg

----------


## D43

Конфигурацию написал сам с нуля. Платформа 1с 8.3.7. Пробывал и так и сяк. Ничего не получается. После исполнения команды delic C:\base\1Cv8.1CD в командной строке cmd выходит сообщение: "delic" не является внутренней или внешней командой, исполняемой программой или пакетным файлом.

Вложение 2025

----------


## ИльдарТ

> Конфигурацию написал сам с нуля. Платформа 1с 8.3.7. Пробывал и так и сяк. Ничего не получается. После исполнения команды delic C:\base\1Cv8.1CD в командной строке cmd выходит сообщение: "delic" не является внутренней или внешней командой, исполняемой программой или пакетным файлом.
> 
> Вложение 2025


Для самописных конфигураций разве тоже нужно запускать Delic ?

----------


## Ukei

> Конфигурацию написал сам с нуля. Платформа 1с 8.3.7. Пробывал и так и сяк. Ничего не получается. После исполнения команды delic C:\base\1Cv8.1CD в командной строке cmd выходит сообщение: "delic" не является внутренней или внешней командой, исполняемой программой или пакетным файлом.
> 
> Вложение 2025


 - Берете репак на ручном патче платформы версии посвежее и запрос на проверку легальности не появляется.

----------


## D43

Конфигурация работает (в смысле программа). Только периодически, минут через 15, выскакивает сообщение.

----------


## Good-year

Подскажите договор итс закончился в начале года, конфигурацию обновляю с форума, но проверка лицинзионного использования выполняется успешно. стоит ли мне оставаться на оригинальной платформе и не ставить репак версию. или лучше все ровно поставить репак?

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите договор итс закончился в начале года, конфигурацию обновляю с форума, но проверка лицинзионного использования выполняется успешно. стоит ли мне оставаться на оригинальной платформе и не ставить репак версию. или лучше все ровно поставить репак?


 - Пока работает, оставайтесь на оригинальной.

----------


## johan11

Для 8.3.12.1790 не работает,в логе пишет формат фаил log.inf не совпадает с ожидаемым.изменения не возможны

----------


## Ukei

> Для 8.3.12.1790 не работает,в логе пишет формат фаил log.inf не совпадает с ожидаемым.изменения не возможны


 - Возьмите репак платформы на ручном патче версии посвежее, если не взлетит - скорее всего потребуется пройтись по базе анти-деликом.

----------


## taps75

> - Берете репак на ручном патче платформы версии посвежее и запрос на проверку легальности не появляется.


День добрый! 1С Предприятие 8.3(8.3.8.2054) редакция 1.2(1.2.51.1) по Вашей ссылке:
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.14.1630 от 06.03.2019 (ПОЛНЫЙ КОМПЛЕКТ)
НАБОР ЛЕКАРСТВ (эмуляторы и патчи) для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux
Это поможет от ошибки в "регистрация не выполнена"-Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> День добрый! 1С Предприятие 8.3(8.3.8.2054) редакция 1.2(1.2.51.1) по Вашей ссылке:
> ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.14.1630 от 06.03.2019 (ПОЛНЫЙ КОМПЛЕКТ)
> НАБОР ЛЕКАРСТВ (эмуляторы и патчи) для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux
> Это поможет от ошибки в "регистрация не выполнена"-Спасибо!


 - 8.3.14 это платформа для любителей ставить все новое и необкатанное. Она будет вылетать без мультикея почти всегда. Ставьте репак 8.3.13 и все будет отлично.

----------

taps75 (12.04.2019)

----------


## Online_Z

> 1С требует обновления платформы до версии 8.3.14.1630.
> Сколько будет работать 8.3.13. никто не знает!


Это какая конфигурация такое затребовала?

----------


## Online_Z

> Конфигурация 8.0.68.66. Не требует, но сообщение об обновлении выдаёт. Может через месяц начать требовать.


Пока это не требование, а только информация к размышлению, которую можно проигнорировать.

P.S. 
8.0.68.66 - это что за зверь?

----------


## Ukei

> Пока, да! Скоро начнёт требовать. 8.0.68.66 - это что за зверь? Извиняюсь 3.0.68.66


 - Не факт. Про 8.3.14 вообще могут забыть как про 8.3.8 или 8.4, благо уже есть 8.3.15.

----------


## avm3110

> - Не факт. Про 8.3.14 вообще могут забыть как про 8.3.8 или 8.4, благо уже есть 8.3.15.


8.3.15 - пока бета, а 8.3.14 уже продуктив с несколькими апами.

----------


## Ukei

> 8.3.15 - пока бета, а 8.3.14 уже продуктив с несколькими апами.


 - 8.3.15 не бета, а тестовая. 8.3.14 и со своими апами остается сырой, как обычно у 1С с новыми релизами. И, несмотря она все эти "апы", её до сих пор не требует ни одна конфигурация.

----------


## avm3110

> - 8.3.15 не бета, а тестовая. 8.3.14 и со своими апами остается сырой, как обычно у 1С с новыми релизами. И, несмотря она все эти "апы", её до сих пор не требует ни одна конфигурация.


Безусловно, вопрос терминологии. Использование терминов у каждого свои.

На мой взгляд, этапы тестирования делятся на "альфа тестирование" (тестирование внутри разработчиков/ тестирование внутри самой 1С) и "бета тестирование" (тестирование с привлечением пользователей/ 1С предлагает потестировать сторонним разработчикам/внедренцам)

В настоящий момент 8.3.14 выпущена в *продуктив* (хотя безусловно идет работа над ошибками, так же как сейчас продолжают работать над ошибками 8.3.13 и 8.3.12)
А 8.3.15 - пока в фазе "бета тестирования".

только это я и хотел отметить на Ваше постинг:




> - Не факт. Про 8.3.14 вообще могут забыть как про 8.3.8 или 8.4, благо уже есть 8.3.15.


P.S. 8.4 никогда не была в продуктиве, она так и осталась на уровне "бета тестирования". Причем официального анонса "похорон" 8.4 не было и как вариант они ее еще "возродят" хотя и в новой ипостаси.

----------


## Ukei

> Безусловно, вопрос терминологии. Использование терминов у каждого свои.
> 
> На мой взгляд, этапы тестирования делятся на "альфа тестирование" (тестирование внутри разработчиков/ тестирование внутри самой 1С) и "бета тестирование" (тестирование с привлечением пользователей/ 1С предлагает потестировать сторонним разработчикам/внедренцам)
> 
> В настоящий момент 8.3.14 выпущена в *продуктив* (хотя безусловно идет работа над ошибками, так же как сейчас продолжают работать над ошибками 8.3.13 и 8.3.12)
> А 8.3.15 - пока в фазе "бета тестирования".
> 
> только это я и хотел отметить на Ваше постинг:
> 
> ...



 - 8.4 никогда не была тестовой, "бета", в Вашей терминологии. Что касается продуктива - в случае с 1С можно применять принцип M$: не надо ставить то, к чему ещё не вышел SP1. ;)

----------


## avm3110

> - 8.4 никогда не была тестовой, "бета", в Вашей терминологии.


Ну-у-у.. Я помню времена, когда 8.4 на оффе шла именно под шильдиком "тестовая в ознакомительных целях". Сейчас ее от туда убрали.




> Что касается продуктива - в случае с 1С можно применять принцип M$: не надо ставить то, к чему ещё не вышел SP1. ;)


Так по этому принципу:
8.3.14.1565   31.01.19   - выход продуктива
8.3.14.1630   06.03.19   - выход платформы с SP1

И опять же... Конфигурации 1С ориентируются в первую очередь не на платформу, а прежде всего на используемую БСП (которая уже в свою очередь уже завязана на платформу).

Т.е. никто не мешает работать на 8.3.14 в режиме совместимости 8.3.12 с которым дружит конкретное БСП

----------


## and1947

Всем привет! Ситуация следующаяя. Сдох комп вытянул с него базу поставил на другой а она протребеовала при входе пин код. Данных у меня нет так как компьютер покупали с 1м с рук и человек не посчитал отадавть данные. Стоит платформа 1с 8.3.13.1513 и конфигурация Розница базовая 2.2 Что можно сделать???

----------


## Online_Z

> Что можно сделать???


Вариант 1. Купить. Лицензионный пин для базовой версии 1С:Розницы будет стоить 3300 руб., для Проф - 13000 руб.
Вариант 2. Сломать

----------


## and1947

Это все понятно. Позвонил в 1с они говорят даже если я куплю я в старую не попаду. Значит у меня один вариант это сломать. Прощу помощи как ее можно сломать???

----------


## Ukei

- Появился репак х64, ну и портативка той же битности. Сделано на базе ручного патча, увы, есть только х64 пока. Выложил в теме для ссылок на платформу.

----------

root7 (02.07.2019), Sergey964 (09.07.2019)

----------


## Online_Z

> Позвонил в 1с они говорят даже если я куплю я в старую не попаду.


Сказали полную чушь. Если купить такую же версию, то все отлично будет работать и запускаться.
Проблема будет только в случае,  если работали на Проф версии, а купили Базовую - вот тогда действительно старая база от Проф версии с лицензией от Базовой версии запускаться не будет. 
Если наоборот, то базовая версия спокойно запустится с Проф лицензией.
Из скольки цифр запрашивается новый пинкод? 
Если просит ввести 16 цифр, то это Базовая версия.
Если просит ввести 15 цифр, то Проф.

----------


## Sergey964

ГОСПОДА! Для платформ *8.3 Portable х64*, начиная с версий  "*8.3.14...*" и до последней (*8.3.15.1489_64*), установка невозможна - перед первым же запуском появляется окно - "Лицензия не обнаружена". Есть ли какое-нибудь лекарство? И кто-нибудь работает над решением проблемы?

----------


## Sergey964

Виноват! Разобрался - ВСЁ РАБОТАЕТ! Прошу пост *№ 324* считать недействительным!

----------


## toshini

> Снес старую платформу 8.3.10.2561 патчил ее 1c_8x_UniPatch, удалил ее из за появления надписи о регистрации конфигурации.
> Поставил 8.3.11.3133_Windows_Repack_x86 теперь появляется "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен! Работа программы завершена". Нажимаю ок и 1с закрывается.
> Стоит только  толстый клиент.





> - Галка об использовании аппаратной защиты стоит?


Добрый день,ситуация такова - установил на новый сервер(win serv 2016) репак 8.3.14.1630, поставил SQL(ms sql 2012). перенес на него  SQL бекап базы с другого сервера. все работало хорошо. но спустя пару дней вылетела ошибка - Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен.
Убираю Галку - Использовать аппаратную лицензию (ключ защиты). - вылетает другая ошибка - Запуск системы не выполнен, так как, не найдена лицензия.
Когда галка стоит - дает зайти и через минуту вылетает - с ошибкой - Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен.
Вы не подскажете - эта галка должна стоять? или нет? когда установлен репак.
И куда можно попробовать копать? может заново перебить платформу на сервере?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день,ситуация такова - установил на новый сервер(win serv 2016) репак 8.3.14.1630, поставил SQL(ms sql 2012). перенес на него  SQL бекап базы с другого сервера. все работало хорошо. но спустя пару дней вылетела ошибка - Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен.
> Убираю Галку - Использовать аппаратную лицензию (ключ защиты). - вылетает другая ошибка - Запуск системы не выполнен, так как, не найдена лицензия.
> Когда галка стоит - дает зайти и через минуту вылетает - с ошибкой - Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен.
> Вы не подскажете - эта галка должна стоять? или нет? когда установлен репак.
> И куда можно попробовать копать? может заново перебить платформу на сервере?


Зачем Вам такая большая платформа 8.3.14.1630? Когда для 1с выше 8.3.12 баз не требуется? И галка думаю должна стоять, так как у Вас не программные ключи, а ломаные аппаратные как бы.

----------


## finik80

Подскажите, а для конфигураций с защитой СЛК, существует какое-то решение?

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите, а для конфигураций с защитой СЛК, существует какое-то решение?


 - Типового нет, защиты разные даже в пределах одного вендора.

----------


## divizion100

Добрый вечер! Стоит предприятие 8.3.15.1534 и розница 2.2.13.8.
+ Мультикей. Как убрать проверку легальности? Выскакивает примерно каждые 10 мин.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый вечер! Стоит предприятие 8.3.15.1534 и розница 2.2.13.8.
> + Мультикей. Как убрать проверку легальности? Выскакивает примерно каждые 10 мин.


 - Применить к платформе DelicPatch. Не путать с delic! Этот применяется к базе и уже некоторое время неактуален. ДеликПатч есть в Наборе лекарств из 1-го поста.

----------


## ИльдарТ

> - Применить к платформе DelicPatch. Не путать с delic! Этот применяется к базе и уже некоторое время неактуален. ДеликПатч есть в Наборе лекарств из 1-го поста.


В каком разделе искать ?

----------


## ИльдарТ

> - Применить к платформе DelicPatch. Не путать с delic! Этот применяется к базе и уже некоторое время неактуален. ДеликПатч есть в Наборе лекарств из 1-го поста.


Для 8.3.15.1489 есть ?

----------


## Ukei

> В каком разделе искать ?


*Обработка "Печать НД с PDF417 для платформ x64"*

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Bosanya (20.12.2019), brsas (16.09.2019), clearn (09.01.2020), DIMUS (11.10.2019), forzi (15.01.2020), gogogoyes (24.01.2020), GSBoard (10.01.2020), Kypc (21.01.2020), Montecrizto (07.11.2019), Mr. Vet (27.01.2020), sergant113 (21.01.2020), SergZha (28.08.2019), trunk777 (03.02.2020), vit220 (10.01.2020), walker54 (16.01.2020)

----------


## ИльдарТ

> *Обработка "Печать НД с PDF417 для платформ x64"*
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Меня DelicPatch интересовал. Где его скачать ? Страница ?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Меня DelicPatch интересовал. Где его скачать ? Страница ?


DelicPatch

----------


## ИльдарТ

> DelicPatch


При нажатии в правом окошке указано, что у файла ошибка при загрузке.
И что делать дальше не понятно.

----------


## divizion100

Не патчит он. 
Итог: "Seeking failure..."

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> При нажатии в правом окошке указано, что у файла ошибка при загрузке.
> И что делать дальше не понятно.


перевыложил на другой файлообменник

----------


## ИльдарТ

> перевыложил на другой файлообменник


Какой?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Какой?


смотри выше
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post554246

----------


## AneJIbcuH

Здравствуйте! подскажите, репак платформы 8.3.15 x86  не появился?

----------


## AneJIbcuH

> Здравствуйте! подскажите, репак платформы 8.3.15 x86  не появился?


Это к этому сообщению:




> - Появился репак х64, ну и портативка той же битности. Сделано на базе ручного патча, увы, есть только х64 пока. Выложил в теме для ссылок на платформу.

----------


## ИльдарТ

> смотри выше
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post554246


Там указано, что файл с вирусом. Это как ?

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте! подскажите, репак платформы 8.3.15 x86  не появился?


 - Пока нет. И пока не появится патча для 32-битной версии 1С, ждать репака, увы, не стоит.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Там указано, что файл с вирусом. Это как ?


Если не уверены в файле, тогда не скачивайте

----------


## divizion100

Добрый вечер! Стоит предприятие 8.3.15.1534 и розница 2.2.13.8.
+ Мультикей. Как убрать проверку легальности? Выскакивает примерно каждые 15 мин. 
DelicPatch выдает следующее:11.jpg
Получается не патчит он последние версии платформы?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый вечер! Стоит предприятие 8.3.15.1534 и розница 2.2.13.8.
> + Мультикей. Как убрать проверку легальности? Выскакивает примерно каждые 15 мин. 
> DelicPatch выдает следующее:11.jpg
> Получается не патчит он последние версии платформы?


 - Такое бывает по 2 причинам: либо не ориг. файлы платформы, либо старый DelicPatch, вот актуальный: https://www.upload.ee/files/9466002/...Patch.zip.html

----------

binion (09.09.2019), C2H5OH (27.09.2019), Fltr (27.11.2019), Habra (30.04.2020), Kossz (14.11.2019), koy98 (16.11.2020), Leopold070 (02.07.2020), TheHost (28.09.2019), Tommy123 (13.03.2020), Trostin (29.08.2019)

----------


## Елдос

всем привет ребята. Где могу скачать патч на платформу 8,3,14,хххх а то поставил Repack а теперь вылетает сообщение о том что ключ больше не действует и программа закрывается.

----------


## AntonZel

Подскажите, есть сервер, пользователи через толстый клиент 8.3.7 подключаются, каждые 15 минут стало появляться окно Регистрация конфигурации в центре лицензирования не выполнена. А в Справке О программе - не доступен центр лицензирования.
У меня есть копия для разработки (файловый вариант) и версия 8.3.13 и там такое окошко не вылезает. 
Может это потому, что я использую одну версию для разработки 8.3.13, а пользователи пользуются другой 8.3.7?
Проблема скорее всего кроется в конфигурации. 
Накачал патчей, какой из них применить?

----------


## AntonZel

т.е. у меня получается примерно такое:
Если к базе подключаюсь к удаленному серверу, то есть сообщение про лицензию, а если подключаюсь к этой же базе, но на файловую копию, то сообщения нету о лицензии.
Что делать с конфигурацией, чтобы на клиентских машинах не было такого сообщения?

----------


## Andyk83

Здравия всем!
Обработал я dlic-ом базу. Теперь пишет "Файлы запроса и ответа на лицензирование конфигурации были удалены из конфигурации". Много чего читал.
Как убрать последствия? Как сделать так, чтобы база работала?

----------


## Fltr

> Здравия всем!
> Обработал я dlic-ом базу. Теперь пишет "Файлы запроса и ответа на лицензирование конфигурации были удалены из конфигурации". Много чего читал.
> Как убрать последствия? Как сделать так, чтобы база работала?


Какая конфигурация?

----------


## Online_Z

> Как сделать так, чтобы база работала?


Восстановить архивную копию, сделанную до обработки ее delic-ом

----------

binion (18.11.2019)

----------


## thestinger

если конфигурация не самая свежая, то просто обнови версию через конфигуратор. Ну или подожди обновления конфигурации, я так думаю копий ты не делал перед модификацией? :)))) или ты нормальный и сделал бэкап и можешь просто все вернуть :)

----------


## thestinger

> т.е. у меня получается примерно такое:
> Если к базе подключаюсь к удаленному серверу, то есть сообщение про лицензию, а если подключаюсь к этой же базе, но на файловую копию, то сообщения нету о лицензии.
> Что делать с конфигурацией, чтобы на клиентских машинах не было такого сообщения?


у тебя есть нормальный репак с вырезанной проверкой лицензии? если нет то скачай его и не будет проблем :)

----------


## Vlad_1C

См. пост 348 работает

----------


## Vb0808

Всех поздравляю с наступившим двадцатым!
После обновления ЗУП Проф, потребовалась новая платформа:
Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.13.1926)
Ошибки:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
02.01.2020 14:21:51
Для работы с конфигурацией необходима версия платформы не меньше, чем 8.3.14.
Текущая версия 8.3.13.1926.

Поставил Repack 14, 15,16 платформы. На каждой выдает примерно следующее:
Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.15.1747)
Конфигурация: Зарплата и управление персоналом, редакция 3.1 (3.1.12.110) (http://v8.1c.ru/hrm/)
Copyright (С) ООО "1C-Софт", 2010 - 2019. Все права защищены
(http://www.1c.ru)
Режим: Файловый (без сжатия)
Приложение: Тонкий клиент
Локализация: Информационная база: русский (Россия), Сеанс: русский
Вариант интерфейса: Такси

Ошибки:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
02.01.2020 14:17:03
Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что можно сделать в данном случае.

----------


## downtaun

Добрый день. Почему последние Repack идут все на windows x64?

----------


## Vb0808

Не могу знать. В 345 Гуру Ukei пишет:
- Пока нет. И пока не появится патча для 32-битной версии 1С, ждать репака, увы, не стоит.
Но я не совсем понимаю, что это значит. Может ли он появиться в ближайшие месяц-два или это может затянуться на полгода-год? 
И еще я не совсем понимаю, почему Repack х64 не работает? Пишут, что медицина не нужна (лечение не требуется, авторская сборка). Но не работает на нашей машине х64! Или где об этом можно почитать, пройти лекбез))?

----------


## Ukei

> Всех поздравляю с наступившим двадцатым!
> После обновления ЗУП Проф, потребовалась новая платформа:
> Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.13.1926)
> Ошибки:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 02.01.2020 14:21:51
> Для работы с конфигурацией необходима версия платформы не меньше, чем 8.3.14.
> Текущая версия 8.3.13.1926.
> 
> Поставил Repack 14, 15,16 платформы. На каждой выдает примерно следующее:
> ...


 - Это значит что когда-то Вы проходились по базе утилитой delic. Обновитесь из Конфигуратора файлом цф или используйте утилиту RecoveryDelic из Набора лекарств, который есть в каждом моем посте со ссылками на платформу.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день. Почему последние Repack идут все на windows x64?



 - Потому что нет патчей х86 на платформы старше 8.3.13.

----------

downtaun (03.01.2020)

----------


## downtaun

> - Потому что нет патчей х86 на платформы старше 8.3.13.


а этот... 8.3.14.1630_Windows_Repack_x86
Будет? новые на х86?

----------


## ИльдарТ

> - Это значит что когда-то Вы проходились по базе утилитой delic. Обновитесь из Конфигуратора файлом цф или используйте утилиту RecoveryDelic из Набора лекарств, который есть в каждом моем посте со ссылками на платформу.


А я что-то не могу найти эту утилиту.

----------


## ИльдарТ

А мы *RePack (ручноЙ патч)*  для новых платформ больше не увидим?

----------


## ИльдарТ

Rar какой версией распаковывать ? У меня 3.62.

----------


## Ukei

> а этот... 8.3.14.1630_Windows_Repack_x86
> Будет? новые на х86?


 - А этот крайне нестабилен. Пока что новых репаков х86 ждать не стоит.

----------

downtaun (04.01.2020)

----------


## Ukei

> А мы *RePack (ручноЙ патч)*  для новых платформ больше не увидим?


 - Сейчас только ручные патчи и бывают. Когда появятся новые пропатченные библиотеки - сразу появятся и репаки.

----------


## Ukei

> Rar какой версией распаковывать ? У меня 3.62.


 - Берите последнюю с офсайта.

----------


## downtaun

> - Сейчас только ручные патчи и бывают...


Посоветуйте стабильный. На нем проверка выползает?

----------


## Ukei

> Посоветуйте стабильный. На нем проверка выползает?


 - Любой репак х64 8.3.15. Проверка не выползает если нет следов пред. платформ и обхода защиты и репак ставится с правами админа.

----------


## downtaun

> - Любой репак х64 8.3.15. Проверка не выползает если нет следов пред. платформ и обхода защиты и репак ставится с правами админа.


так есть x32 винда...
я имел ввиду посоветовать патч...

----------


## Ukei

> так есть x32 винда...
> я имел ввиду посоветовать патч...


 - После 8.3.13 патчи не работают. Не из чего выбирать.

----------

downtaun (07.01.2020)

----------


## ИльдарТ

> - Сейчас только ручные патчи и бывают. Когда появятся новые пропатченные библиотеки - сразу появятся и репаки.


Хотелось бы для 8.3.15.1830.

----------


## Ukei

> Хотелось бы для 8.3.15.1830.


 - Скорее всего уже ждать не стоит. Переезжайте на MultiKey.

----------


## ars_spb

А чем назойливые сообщения о лицензиях убивать?

----------


## ИльдарТ

> - Скорее всего уже ждать не стоит. Переезжайте на MultiKey.


Что так?

----------


## ИльдарТ

> - Скорее всего уже ждать не стоит. Переезжайте на MultiKey.


"Переезжать" нужно с каждой новой платформой?

----------


## Ukei

> Что так?


 - Автор ручных патчей забил на это дело. Поа есть MultiKey, так и будет скорее всего.

----------


## Ukei

> "Переезжать" нужно с каждой новой платформой?


  Нет, один раз поставили и хватит. В случае с Win10 после каждого обновления ОС нужно будет только дампы заново в реестр внести.

----------


## ИльдарТ

> Нет, один раз поставили и хватит. В случае с Win10 после каждого обновления ОС нужно будет только дампы заново в реестр внести.


В этом проблема, если все стоит удалено.

----------


## ИльдарТ

> - Автор ручных патчей забил на это дело. Поа есть MultiKey, так и будет скорее всего.


Печально.

----------


## kvozi

Приветствую. Согласно лучших практик, установил Multikey на виртуалку с Windows 7, установил официальную 1С 8.3.16.1063, конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.75.58. Виртуалке доступ в интернет закрыл совсем. 1С работает, ничего не спрашивает, но в "О программе" написано "Проверка лицензионного использования не выполнялось". По моему небольшому опыту, эта самая проверка может произойти в любой момент. Вопрос в том, прежде чем внедрять 1С в продакшн - чего ждать от от результата проверки в случае если а) у 1С не будет доступа в интернет б) у 1С будет доступ в интернет? Есть опыт работы с:

1. Купленная и по всем правилам оформленная Бухгалтерия с программной защитой, с подпиской ИТС. Тут совсем никаких проблем - "Проверка лицензионного использования выполнена успешно", 1С авторизована через инет, всё работает.
2. Когда-то купленная Бухгалтерия с сетевым HASP, но давно обновляемая вручную, ИТС нет уже давно. Тем не менее, HASP абсолютно легальный, в информации о программе - "Проверка лицензионного использования выполнена успешно", но периодически всплывает окно авторизации в веб-сервисах (что неудивительно)

А что ждёт 1С работающую в паре с Multikey?

----------


## Ukei

> А что ждёт 1С работающую в паре с Multikey?


 - Вопрос в таком виде вообще может не иметь ответа. Вам шашечки или ехать? Проверки с маски-шоу не выдержит ничего, что не укладывается в понятие правомерное использование в трактовке эсодин.

----------


## Timbuchtu

Разобрался - дай рецепт...

----------


## sl27

а как установить

----------


## 17919

как убрать на 8.3.17.1091 ?

----------


## 17919

> - Вопрос в таком виде вообще может не иметь ответа. Вам шашечки или ехать? Проверки с маски-шоу не выдержит ничего, что не укладывается в понятие правомерное использование в трактовке эсодин.


как убрать на 8.3.17.1091 ?

----------


## ИльдарТ

А отчетность для 7.7 где-нибудь можно взять? Интересует 19q4004 и 20q1003.

----------


## Ukei

> А отчетность для 7.7 где-нибудь можно взять? Интересует 19q4004 и 20q1003.


 - В теме для отчетности 7.7, что логично: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------


## ИльдарТ

Спасибо! Сразу не нашел. А конфигурации где? Тоже что-то не могу найти.

----------


## ИльдарТ

Клиент хочет сначала попробовать какую-нибудь конфигурацию, а потом уж, если подойдет, покупать официальную поставку. Репак оставляет какие-нибудь следы, которые могут помешать установить официальную версию?

----------


## Tommy123

Добрый день, скажите станет ли DelicPatch на платформу последнюю 8.3.16.1224?
чтобы не выскакивало окно каждые 10 минут о проверки правомерности использования конфигурации

----------


## Tommy123

> - Такое бывает по 2 причинам: либо не ориг. файлы платформы, либо старый DelicPatch, вот актуальный: https://www.upload.ee/files/9466002/...Patch.zip.html


Добрый день, скажите станет ли DelicPatch на платформу последнюю 8.3.16.1224?
чтобы не выскакивало окно каждые 10 минут о проверки правомерности использования конфигурации

----------


## DAnry

Есть проблема, помогите, пожалуйста, кто может.
База *клиент-серверная* Управление торговлей 10.3, старенькая, очень переделаная.
Платформа 1С 8.3.7.2008
Поменяли сервер, на новый сервер поставили платформу 8.3.15.1656
После недели глюков и непонятных тормозов вернулись на 8.3.7.2008
и всё бы нормально, но... каждые 10-15 мин. стало появляться окно:
"Проверка правомерности использования конфигурации. Регистрация конфигурации в центре лицензирования не выполнена." 
В окне "О программе": "Использование конфигурации. Недоступный центр лицензирования"
Делик работает только для файловых баз. Что делать?

----------


## ИльдарТ

MultiKey на XP работает?

----------


## Eays

> MultiKey на XP работает?


да. Работает.

----------


## ИльдарТ

> да. Работает.


А инструкцию для XP где найти?

----------


## Eays

Та же, что и на другие винды

----------


## ИльдарТ

> Та же, что и на другие винды


1. Смущает то, что не могу найти  *%APPDATA%\..\Local\1C* и отсутствие *C:\ProgramData\1C*
2. Какой из дампов нужно импортировать? Чем они отличаются?

----------


## Eays

> 1. Смущает то, что не могу найти  *%APPDATA%\..\Local\1C* и отсутствие *C:\ProgramData\1C*
> 2. Какой из дампов нужно импортировать? Чем они отличаются?


У ХР папка DocumentandSetting - как то так.
У дампов - в названии есть число -типа 10,50 - это количество одновременных подключений к 1С -т.ч на Ваш выбор

----------


## mordorko

> Есть проблема, помогите, пожалуйста, кто может.
> База *клиент-серверная* Управление торговлей 10.3, старенькая, очень переделаная.
> Платформа 1С 8.3.7.2008
> Поменяли сервер, на новый сервер поставили платформу 8.3.15.1656
> После недели глюков и непонятных тормозов вернулись на 8.3.7.2008
> и всё бы нормально, но... каждые 10-15 мин. стало появляться окно:
> "Проверка правомерности использования конфигурации. Регистрация конфигурации в центре лицензирования не выполнена." 
> В окне "О программе": "Использование конфигурации. Недоступный центр лицензирования"
> Делик работает только для файловых баз. Что делать?


Попробуйте эту закрывалку окон. Вообще не нужно ломать 1с:
https://geniy1s.ru/developments-1s/a...hivyh-okon-1s/

----------

Fltr (04.06.2020)

----------


## murzik76

Добрый день . Стоит 8.3.16.1148 х86 + Мультикей . Обновил конфигурацию Розница 2.3 - полезло окошко проверки правомерности . Пробую утилиту delic - пока безуспешно, ошибок нет - лог весь в кракозябрах. В GUI пишет что не получается изменить базу. Есть какая нибудь рабочая таблетка на этой платформе ? Спасибо

----------


## 17919

> Добрый день . Стоит 8.3.16.1148 х86 + Мультикей . Обновил конфигурацию Розница 2.3 - полезло окошко проверки правомерности . Пробую утилиту delic - пока безуспешно, ошибок нет - лог весь в кракозябрах. В GUI пишет что не получается изменить базу. Есть какая нибудь рабочая таблетка на этой платформе ? Спасибо


есть рабочий вариант ?

----------


## 4gevar

> - Такое бывает по 2 причинам: либо не ориг. файлы платформы, либо старый DelicPatch, вот актуальный: https://www.upload.ee/files/9466002/...Patch.zip.html


Добрый день! Ставлю патч на 8.3.15.1830 Розница 2.3.4.33. На Win7 работает норм. 

На WIndows10 установщик ругается на невозможность получить доступ к backbass.dll (access denied, missing или занят другим приложением)
Если восстановить .dll из .BAK, и запустить установщик, то сообщает успешном завершении операции. Однако желаемого результата не получаем, 1С продолжает регулярно выдавать чортово окно.
Антивирусы и т.п.  выключили (те, что знаем)

Подскажите, патч должен работать в 10ке?

----------


## ИльдарТ

> МолодчаГа парень!!!!!!!!
> 
> --- 
> Отличный и своевременный ответ. hydra matte, пвх гидра или тут гидра для волос


А это к чему?

----------


## iLexy

> А это к чему?


Это ни к чему - это мимикрирующий бот-спамер, который загадил половину веток форума

----------


## Dilivio

Всем привет, а есть что нибудь годное чтобы отключить окошко "проверка правомерности использования конфигурации" ?

----------


## Sam58

Замечено что на платформе x64 такое окно не вылетает, как быть с х86 пока не понятно

----------


## PMaiklV

В качестве тесто пробовал: стоит HASPEMUL, выскакивает окошко, пролечил MIMO v 5 с одним чекбоксом на deliс,  база работает, окошко не вылазит

----------

